# Joe Biden’s First Day Began the End of Girls’ Sports



## Surfer_dad

This is where liberalism takes you









						Opinion | Joe Biden’s First Day Began the End of Girls’ Sports
					

An executive order rigs competition by requiring that biological boys be allowed to compete against girls.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## EOTL

Surfer_dad said:


> This is where liberalism takes you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Joe Biden’s First Day Began the End of Girls’ Sports
> 
> 
> An executive order rigs competition by requiring that biological boys be allowed to compete against girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com


I heard 10,000 dudes just started their hormone suppression so they can play college women’s soccer next season.


----------



## Surfer_dad

This is what you get when the truth of “what is” is rejected for “truth is whatever I say it is”


----------



## EOTL

Surfer_dad said:


> This is where liberalism takes you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Joe Biden’s First Day Began the End of Girls’ Sports
> 
> 
> An executive order rigs competition by requiring that biological boys be allowed to compete against girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com


This is where conservatism takes you.  It’s called murder. Sorry not sorry that Selina Soule was deprived the opportunity to come in last in a HS race.  






						Mercedes Williamson was fatally beaten, investigator testifies
					

Mercedes Williamson, a transgender Alabama teenager, was beaten to death and buried under some debris, The Biloxi Sun Herald newspaper reports. There had been speculation the 17-year-old aspiring cosmetologist from Theodore was stabbed to death, but the lead investigator on...




					www.al.com
				












						Murders of Transgender People in 2020 Surpasses Total for Last Year In Just Seven Months
					

The surge of violence against transgender people in the United States has passed a grim milestone. In just seven months, the number of transgender people suspected of being murdered in 2020 has surpassed the total for all of 2019.At least 28 transgender people have been murdered, or their death...




					transequality.org
				












						An 'epidemic of violence': HRC counts record number of violent transgender deaths in 2020
					

A record 32 transgender people have been murdered this year, the highest count ever recorded by the Human Rights Campaign.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## GeekKid

EOTL said:


> I heard 10,000 dudes just started their hormone suppression so they can play college women’s soccer next season.


Source please!


----------



## EOTL

The NCAA has allowed transgender athletes for 10 years, the Olympics for 16. Guess what, no one has died and women’s sports is stronger than ever. Biden’s EO changes nothing with respect to transgender participation in sports. You’re just hysterical bigots afraid of people in dresses and lipstick.


----------



## EOTL

GeekKid said:


> Source please!


People are saying it’s now 20,000!


----------



## Chelsea dad g09

Not this forum too...


----------



## Surfer_dad

Ahhhh, I don’t think so.  Conservatives don’t murder people.  Evil criminals do.   If an evil criminal happens to be conservative, then all conservatives are evil?  Ever seen an evil liberal?  Evil transcends ideology.  

The thread is not about people but ideology.  By denying reality and biology, you get things like a boy is a girl because he “feels like it”  And then, well, you can’t have girls sports.  If that is fine with you, you probably don’t have daughters.


----------



## EOTL

Surfer_dad said:


> Ahhhh, I don’t think so.  Conservatives don’t murder people.  Evil criminals do.   If an evil criminal happens to be conservative, then all conservatives are evil?  Ever seen an evil liberal?  Evil transcends ideology.
> 
> The thread is not about people but ideology.  By denying reality and biology, you get things like a boy is a girl because he “feels like it”  And then, well, you can’t have girls sports.  If that is fine with you, you probably don’t have daughters.


Conservative bigotry absolutely results in murder. Over and over again.

The EO does nothing to change existing rules re transgender participation. The NCAA has allowed transgender athletes for 10 years and the Olympics 16, and women’s sports are doing just fine thank you bet much. Like I said earlier, your daughter will fail at soccer because she sucks at it, not because transgender athletes are taking over. You’re just another whiny bigot looking for fake reasons to hate transgender people.

And if I have a daughter, you can rest assured she ain’t scared of a transgender women who’s taken at least a year of testosterone suppression as required by the NCAA. That would be pathetic.


----------



## EOTL

I just heard people are saying that all D1 programs are revoking their informal offers so they can go after MLS youth club boys.  I hear the offers include a year’s supply of testosterone suppression therapy.  So unfair! Bigly!


----------



## Soccermaverick

EOTL said:


> I just heard people are saying that all D1 programs are revoking their informal offers so they can go after MLS youth club boys.  I hear the offers include a year’s supply of testosterone suppression therapy.  So unfair! Bigly!


There are certainly a lot of victims complaining.  Why are there so many victims..?

The correlation between addicts and victimhood is strong


----------



## notintheface

Surfer_dad said:


> This is where liberalism takes you


Nobody likes you in real life, not even your own family.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> I heard 10,000 dudes just started their hormone suppression so they can play college women’s soccer next season.


How do you know? I heard it as well.  We must be tuned in to the same source..


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> The NCAA has allowed transgender athletes for 10 years, the Olympics for 16. Guess what, no one has died and women’s sports is stronger than ever. Biden’s EO changes nothing with respect to transgender participation in sports. You’re just hysterical bigots afraid of people in dresses and lipstick.


You just love throwing in fake, wanna be arguments.  No one is saying to overturn or even look at what's happening in the NCAA or what the IOC has been doing.  They have common sense rules in place (whether you agree or not with transgender athletes) that provides approved and agreed upon requirements to balance the playing field for a bio male to compete with bio females.  But silly, smoke screen arguments is where you make your bed, I get it.

While their is little chance that there will be a flood of transgender athletes in middle and high school sports, the argument to have separation within team sports at this age is valid.  You don't like it, we get it.  Who cares if you don't like it.  The EO opens the door for litigation below the NCAA and IOC levels.  Unless there is a way to balance the field, for  many people, bio boys on girls teams or bio boys competing  one on one against bio girls just doesn't pass the smell test.  

I'll stand by for all of your hate speech.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> *And if I have a daughter*, you can rest assured she ain’t scared of a transgender women who’s taken at least a year of testosterone suppression as required by the NCAA. That would be pathetic.


So you haven't had one yet? a girl?  again, not talking about college.  My DD isn't scared of a thing and up until this year, routinely played against 100% boys teams of her same age as part of their training regimen. That stopped this year.  Boys are too big, too strong.  They still play boys, but usually an age group or two down.  The idea that a bio boy who identifies as a girl without having the requisite controls in place as mandated by the NCAA and the IOC, at age 14-16, should be on the field with girls is silly to most parents of girls.  I'm sure (cross my fingers) that you have at least played organized sports at some level as a youth.  Size, speed, strength matters.  And when the difference is too far apart, can be dangerous. 

It's a tough argument to have, especially from a social, cultural perspective.   I don't think the idea of hatred goes through any parent's mind. Season ending/career ending injuries come to mind. 

It's a tough predicament and the outcomes aren't going to please everyone.  I don't have one iota of an argument against transgender athletes that have gone through the required protocols to play the sport they love.

So go ahead and spew your hate.  I'm beginning to doubt you ever played sports or have a child that does/did.  On those assumptions alone, your opinion is about as relevant as the steam of dog sh!t.

But you are pretty good about arguing nonsense and spreading vitriol.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> You just love throwing in fake, wanna be arguments.  No one is saying to overturn or even look at what's happening in the NCAA or what the IOC has been doing.  They have common sense rules in place (whether you agree or not with transgender athletes) that provides approved and agreed upon requirements to balance the playing field for a bio male to compete with bio females.  But silly, smoke screen arguments is where you make your bed, I get it.
> 
> While their is little chance that there will be a flood of transgender athletes in middle and high school sports, the argument to have separation within team sports at this age is valid.  You don't like it, we get it.  Who cares if you don't like it.  The EO opens the door for litigation below the NCAA and IOC levels.  Unless there is a way to balance the field, for  many people, bio boys on girls teams or bio boys competing  one on one against bio girls just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> I'll stand by for all of your hate speech.


Who cares if you hate transgender girls playing sports. ‘Cuz you lost. It looks like high schools throughout the country also get to continue implementing reasonable rules commensurate with the level, just like colleges and the IOC.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Who cares if you hate transgender girls playing sports. ‘Cuz you lost. It looks like high schools throughout the country also get to continue implementing reasonable rules commensurate with the level, just like colleges and the IOC.


yea, the hate is strong -   reasonable rules work.  That's the point - leveling the playing field.  But now since you've been outed, or you outed yourself, your opinion/views on what kids should or should not be doing is irrelevant.  Now you and marmalade man have one more thing in common.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> So you haven't had one yet? a girl?  again, not talking about college.  My DD isn't scared of a thing and up until this year, routinely played against 100% boys teams of her same age as part of their training regimen. That stopped this year.  Boys are too big, too strong.  They still play boys, but usually an age group or two down.  The idea that a bio boy who identifies as a girl without having the requisite controls in place as mandated by the NCAA and the IOC, at age 14-16, should be on the field with girls is silly to most parents of girls.  I'm sure (cross my fingers) that you have at least played organized sports at some level as a youth.  Size, speed, strength matters.  And when the difference is too far apart, can be dangerous.
> 
> It's a tough argument to have, especially from a social, cultural perspective.   I don't think the idea of hatred goes through any parent's mind. Season ending/career ending injuries come to mind.
> 
> It's a tough predicament and the outcomes aren't going to please everyone.  I don't have one iota of an argument against transgender athletes that have gone through the required protocols to play the sport they love.
> 
> So go ahead and spew your hate.  I'm beginning to doubt you ever played sports or have a child that does/did.  On those assumptions alone, your opinion is about as relevant as the steam of dog sh!t.
> 
> But you are pretty good about arguing nonsense and spreading vitriol.


How many transgender girls have ever played HS soccer? How many have dominated a HS soccer game? Has a transgender girl ever caused the career ending injury to a girl that keeps you awake every night, makes you so fearful fraidy cat about your daughter’s safety, and threatens the very fabric of our nation in your eyes? No. Not one ever. Not f**king ever in history. Compare that to the number of hate crimes committed every year in high schools across the country to transgender students, the suicides that are directly attributable to the constant hate endured by transgender students. Those you don’t care about one bit, because you live in constant fake fear about something that has never once happened in the history of the United States. Because fake fear is far more important to your transphobic ass than a little empathy and support for transgender students who are enduring real problems.

Look, I get that I’ll never change the mind of the racists, homophobes and transphobes here.  All I can do is embarrass the f**k out of you in front of those who aren’t and also aren’t pathetically afraid of people who wear dresses and lipstick, and make sure you understand that my feelings on this matter may be the minority here, but not in the real world. In fact, odds are they are shared by your own daughters, who are too polite to tell you that they’re losing respect for you. You’ll see. You won’t be the first people here to which I can say “I told you so.” It’s just a matter of time until you realize how little your girls respect you.

Assuming for the sake of argument I have a daughter, I can assure you she wouldn’t be chicken of a transgender athlete, if one were to ever show up on the pitch. She would also not be so emotionally fragile that losing a game to a team with a trans player would negatively impact her.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> yea, the hate is strong -   reasonable rules work.  That's the point - leveling the playing field.  But now since you've been outed, or you outed yourself, your opinion/views on what kids should or should not be doing is irrelevant.  Now you and marmalade man have one more thing in common.


My opinions/views are what is actually happening and has been happening for over a decade. That’s about as relevant as it gets. Ha ha. I have nothing in common with Cadet Bone Spurs because there’s just so much winning for me.


----------



## MARsSPEED

EOTL said:


> My opinions/views are what is actually happening and has been happening for over a decade. That’s about as relevant as it gets. Ha ha. I have nothing in common with Cadet Bone Spurs because there’s just so much winning for me.


So first off the title of this thread was sarcasm in a way. It was more to show what the priorities are. 

Thanks for ruining yet another thread asshole. All you do is yell/type people down and you think you win. I refuse to engage you anymore because of this. There are two sides to every story, not just EOTL's side.

You and others lack the character to have a decent debate in which you then resort to intolerant racist insults of white people that disagree with you. Again, this makes you no better than the your and your simple "magat" word is a perfect example of how you judge and group others. 

Now for some science. After puberty, males have a larger heart than females, a stronger bone density, and faster muscle twitch. No amount of hormones are going to change these features. It's scientific fact. I'm hoping you are smart to realize this creates a very strong advantage but in case it doesn't....

Here is whole site dedicated to show 2016 High School Boy Athletes in the US to the 2016 Female Olympians from the AROUND THE WORLD. Guessing you won't even look. 








						If boys are faster than elite female athletes, should males compete in female athletics?
					

See how the best high school boys stack up against the best female Olympians and World Record holders in Track & Field and Swimming.



					boysvswomen.com


----------



## Keepermom2

The ignorance is real....everyone with a differing opinion and/or presentation of FACTS is called names by one person on this thread.

It really doesn't matter what the President declares from a long term perspective though both sides love to point fingers.  What matters is what the Supreme Court will conclude on the issue of what discrimination on the basis of sex means in the confines of Title IX....gender identity or biological.

To make the argument that it hasn't been a problem in the past few years with FALSE facts is beyond ridiculous. 

It has only been in the recent years that it has been society accepted (of sorts) and even protected.  I have noticed the trend of many people identifying as transgender during puberty and the recruiting groups for such on Tik Tok.  I also noted in my older daughter friend group that the girls that decided they were boys also ALL came from early childhood trauma and were being raised by their Grandparents.   Most are no longer Transgender and now identify with their biological sex at the age of 19.  I have a friend with a daughter in eighth grade.  All 5 of her friends has determined they are boys since COVID started.    One friend of my daughter's identified as a boy and his brother identified as a girl both from trauma backgrounds.   The trend of recent years will more than likely result in an increase in biological males entering female sports.  

Using the argument regarding what the Olympic's has allowed it is ridiculous.  What the Olympics allows is completely different than a person self identifying as a male and "bam", playing women's sports as is allowed here in California.  

FACT Check: The International Olympic Committee (IOC) updated its policy for transgender athletes in 2015 to be more inclusive and also remain fair to all athletes. "Surgical anatomical changes" are no longer required as that policy may "be inconsistent with developing legislation and notions of human rights."

Transgender male athletes are eligible to compete in the male category without restriction. In order to compete in the female category, *transgender female athletes must declare that their gender is female for a minimum of four years and must monitor their testosterone level below 10nmol/L for at least 12 months prior to their first competition *and below 10 nmol/L throughout the period of desired eligibility to compete in the female category.

These guidelines are meant to be "living documents" and are intended to comply with the World Anti-Doping Code and the WADA International Standards.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> How many transgender girls have ever played HS soccer? How many have dominated a HS soccer game? Has a transgender girl ever caused the career ending injury to a girl that keeps you awake every night, makes you so fearful fraidy cat about your daughter’s safety, and threatens the very fabric of our nation in your eyes? No. Not one ever. Not f**king ever in history. Compare that to the number of hate crimes committed every year in high schools across the country to transgender students, the suicides that are directly attributable to the constant hate endured by transgender students. Those you don’t care about one bit, because you live in constant fake fear about something that has never once happened in the history of the United States. Because fake fear is far more important to your transphobic ass than a little empathy and support for transgender students who are enduring real problems.
> 
> Look, I get that I’ll never change the mind of the racists, homophobes and transphobes here.  All I can do is embarrass the f**k out of you in front of those who aren’t and also aren’t pathetically afraid of people who wear dresses and lipstick, and make sure you understand that my feelings on this matter may be the minority here, but not in the real world. In fact, odds are they are shared by your own daughters, who are too polite to tell you that they’re losing respect for you. You’ll see. You won’t be the first people here to which I can say “I told you so.” It’s just a matter of time until you realize how little your girls respect you.
> 
> Assuming for the sake of argument I have a daughter, I can assure you she wouldn’t be chicken of a transgender athlete, if one were to ever show up on the pitch. She would also not be so emotionally fragile that losing a game to a team with a trans player would negatively impact her.


  - there ya go again, using words and putting together sentences that have nothing to do with anything.  It's like you are having the argument with the inside of your bubble.  Your weak attempt at insults are laughable at best.  You are not embarrassing anyone.  

Twisting words around doesn't make you smart,  it just demonstrates intellectual weakness.  Admittedly you have become quite tiresome and a disappointment.  Kinda like a draft bust - you are the Ryan Leaf of kid's soccer forums.  

Good thing you are not a parent.  Your "google it" approach to parenting would be dangerous.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> - there ya go again, using words and putting together sentences that have nothing to do with anything.  It's like you are having the argument with the inside of your bubble.  Your weak attempt at insults are laughable at best.  You are not embarrassing anyone.
> 
> Twisting words around doesn't make you smart,  it just demonstrates intellectual weakness.  Admittedly you have become quite tiresome and a disappointment.  Kinda like a draft bust - you are the Ryan Leaf of kid's soccer forums.
> 
> Good thing you are not a parent.  Your "google it" approach to parenting would be dangerous.


So you’re admitting that a transgender girl has never once injured another player then?  That you can’t even identify a transgender girl who has ever even affected the outcome of a soccer game in the history of the United States?

It is so much fun watching y’all lose your s**t.  That’s what bigots deserve. It will be so great when transgender women take over the world!  It’s over for the god people!


----------



## Kicker4Life

He’s a legend in his own mind!


----------



## EOTL

MARsSPEED said:


> So first off the title of this thread was sarcasm in a way. It was more to show what the priorities are.
> 
> Thanks for ruining yet another thread asshole. All you do is yell/type people down and you think you win. I refuse to engage you anymore because of this. There are two sides to every story, not just EOTL's side.
> 
> You and others lack the character to have a decent debate in which you then resort to intolerant racist insults of white people that disagree with you. Again, this makes you no better than the your and your simple "magat" word is a perfect example of how you judge and group others.
> 
> Now for some science. After puberty, males have a larger heart than females, a stronger bone density, and faster muscle twitch. No amount of hormones are going to change these features. It's scientific fact. I'm hoping you are smart to realize this creates a very strong advantage but in case it doesn't....
> 
> Here is whole site dedicated to show 2016 High School Boy Athletes in the US to the 2016 Female Olympians from the AROUND THE WORLD. Guessing you won't even look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If boys are faster than elite female athletes, should males compete in female athletics?
> 
> 
> See how the best high school boys stack up against the best female Olympians and World Record holders in Track & Field and Swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> boysvswomen.com


Sorry not sorry that this isn’t a safe space for magaty transphobes. Literally the first post in this thread was demeaning and trashed liberals and transgender athletes for a policy that has been in place for more than a decade, which you rationalize and justify as acceptable sarcasm “in a way”, yet you can’t take sarcasm when it is used to make all of you look likes idiots. Such snowflakes.

So I guess we can agree then that all of you stayed up all night furiously trying to find an example of a transgender girl who has ever hurt someone in a HS level sporting event and came up with zero.

Maybe you should have staged your coup at the NCAA main office instead of the US Capitol.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> He’s a legend in his own mind!


Just reminding you what has been the policy for more than a decade.


----------



## MARsSPEED

EOTL said:


> Sorry not sorry that this isn’t a safe space for magaty transphobes. Literally the first post in this thread was demeaning and trashed liberals and transgender athletes for a policy that has been in place for more than a decade, which you rationalize and justify as acceptable sarcasm “in a way”, yet you can’t take sarcasm when it is used to make all of you look likes idiots. Such snowflakes.
> 
> So I guess we can agree then that all of you stayed up all night furiously trying to find an example of a transgender girl who has ever hurt someone in a HS level sporting event and came up with zero.
> 
> Maybe you should have staged your coup at the NCAA main office instead of the US Capitol.


I'm sorry, I thought you take after your leader and hope for Unity. Just trying to show you the way. Then again, I guess you just probably post during the day and riot at night up there in the Northwest. 

I'm sorry you don't like facts that boys are scientifically bigger, stronger and faster than girls and have no place in girls sports. Since you are not big into science, I'm sure I can find plenty of churches for you to try. Or perhaps you just don't like science when it doesn't suit you.


----------



## Chalklines

Will this be known as Biden's tuck rule?


----------



## MARsSPEED

EOTL said:


> Sorry not sorry that this isn’t a safe space for magaty transphobes. Literally the first post in this thread was demeaning and trashed liberals and transgender athletes for a policy that has been in place for more than a decade, which you rationalize and justify as acceptable sarcasm “in a way”, yet you can’t take sarcasm when it is used to make all of you look likes idiots. Such snowflakes.
> 
> So I guess we can agree then that all of you stayed up all night furiously trying to find an example of a transgender girl who has ever hurt someone in a HS level sporting event and came up with zero.
> 
> Maybe you should have staged your coup at the NCAA main office instead of the US Capitol.


You are so fucking stupid. Stop calling me a fucking Trump Supporter asshole. I am a conservative you whiny little bitch. Get it straight. I'm going shove that wide body brush you use on all of us stick so far up your ass, you'll be painting people out of your mouth until 2024, literally. 

So, a male who did jack shit running track and field in 2017 then claimed to be woman the next year and won the D2 National Championship. 

Two high school males in Connecticut didn't qualify for the male State Track nd Field competition then claimed to be women the following year finished 1st and 2nd on the girls side.

REAL women's feeling were hurt, demoralized and lost.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> So you’re admitting that a transgender girl has never once injured another player then?  That you can’t even identify a transgender girl who has ever even affected the outcome of a soccer game in the history of the United States?
> 
> It is so much fun watching y’all lose your s**t.  That’s what bigots deserve. It will be so great when transgender women take over the world!  It’s over for the god people!


   - Answer the question:  Does a 16 year old boy have a distinct advantage over a 16 year old girl.  Assume both are playing high level sports.  I'll leave a link below, since you'll likely be on here most of the day.  I expect a full analysis of the study below once I get back later on today/tonight.  

Or not, I'll stand by for some sort of bigoted, racist rant about how you are winning at stuff and how much I/we hate transgender kids and athletes.  Oh yea, and don't forget to cast shade on christians, muslims, hindi, etc...those are my favorite.

Enjoy your day and feel good about your contribution to society.









						Comparing Athletic Performances: The Best Elite Women to Boys and Men
					

by Doriane Lambelet Coleman and Wickliffe Shreve Download PDF version If you know sport, you know this beyond a reasonable doubt: there is an average 10-12% performance gap between elite males and elite females.  The gap is smaller between elite females and non-elite males, but it’s still...




					web.law.duke.edu


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Just reminding you what has been the policy for more than a decade.


More like just being the pompous bigot we all know you to be.


----------



## Surfer_dad

happy9 said:


> - Answer the question:  Does a 16 year old boy have a distinct advantage over a 16 year old girl.  Assume both are playing high level sports.  I'll leave a link below, since you'll likely be on here most of the day.  I expect a full analysis of the study below once I get back later on today/tonight.
> 
> Or not, I'll stand by for some sort of bigoted, racist rant about how you are winning at stuff and how much I/we hate transgender kids and athletes.  Oh yea, and don't forget to cast shade on christians, muslims, hindi, etc...those are my favorite.
> 
> Enjoy your day and feel good about your contribution to society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing Athletic Performances: The Best Elite Women to Boys and Men
> 
> 
> by Doriane Lambelet Coleman and Wickliffe Shreve Download PDF version If you know sport, you know this beyond a reasonable doubt: there is an average 10-12% performance gap between elite males and elite females.  The gap is smaller between elite females and non-elite males, but it’s still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web.law.duke.edu


The whole concept of sport is that conditions must be the same for competing athletes.  There is a reason that in a race, athletes must not have to run different distances.  They must start at the sound of the gun.  Having boys compete against girls is conceptually allowing the male to have a 10 yard head start over the female due to obvious biological differences.  What is at the root of this is the liberal desire for sameness between boys and girls, men and women.  News flash, the biological sexes are different, and thank God!  Just as women’s sport is coming into its own, liberals want to ruin the joy and accomplishment of women’s hard work and dedication.  People need to speak up and stop this insanity.  Several people on this thread are clearly not happy people.  They attack people rather than ideas.


----------



## Keepermom2

MARsSPEED said:


> You are so fucking stupid. Stop calling me a fucking Trump Supporter asshole. I am a conservative you whiny little bitch. Get it straight. I'm going shove that wide body brush you use on all of us stick so far up your ass, you'll be painting people out of your mouth until 2024, literally.
> 
> So, a male who did jack shit running track and field in 2017 then claimed to be woman the next year and won the D2 National Championship.
> 
> Two high school males in Connecticut didn't qualify for the male State Track nd Field competition then claimed to be women the following year finished 1st and 2nd on the girls side.
> 
> REAL women's feeling were hurt, demoralized and lost.


and other examples....
1. "In the university setting, a biologically male track athlete   at   Franklin   Pierce   University   in   New Hampshire  switched  from  competing  on  the  men’s Division   II   track   team   in   2018   to   the   women’s Division II track team in 2019 after at least one year of   testosterone   suppression,   as   required   by   the NCAA.   While   placing   eighth   out   of   nine   male athletes in the 400 meter hurdles the year before, the student  won  the  women’s  competition  by  over  a second  and  a  half—a  time  that  had  garnered  tenth place  in  the  men’s  conference  meet  just  three  years before."

2. "Outside of the education context, a biological male competing  as  a  female  powerlifter  after  undergoing 11 months of hormone replacement therapy set world records in all categories—9 world records in all—at a 100%  Raw  Competition  in  April  2019. "

3. "In  2018,  an  athlete  who  was  born  male  competed in a female mixed martial arts (“MMA”) competition.  Not  only  was  opponent  Tamika  Brents  TKO’d,  she was left  with a concussion  and a broken skull.34 Ms. Brents  observed  afterwards:  ““I’ve  fought  a  lot  of women and have never felt the strength that I felt in a fight as I did that night. I can’t answer whether it’s because she was born a man or not because I’m not a doctor.  I  can  only  say, I’ve  never  felt  so  overpowered ever  in  my  life  and  I  am  an  abnormally  strong female in my own right.”"


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> I heard 10,000 dudes just started their hormone suppression so they can play college women’s soccer next season.


One boy, wearing a pre wrap headband and lipgloss, is too many.  You’re a male so compete against males.

You won’t get the pre wrap reference because you don’t have a daughter playing like the rest of us, Emperor Of The Ladyboys.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> This is where conservatism takes you.  It’s called murder. Sorry not sorry that Selina Soule was deprived the opportunity to come in last in a HS race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes Williamson was fatally beaten, investigator testifies
> 
> 
> Mercedes Williamson, a transgender Alabama teenager, was beaten to death and buried under some debris, The Biloxi Sun Herald newspaper reports. There had been speculation the 17-year-old aspiring cosmetologist from Theodore was stabbed to death, but the lead investigator on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murders of Transgender People in 2020 Surpasses Total for Last Year In Just Seven Months
> 
> 
> The surge of violence against transgender people in the United States has passed a grim milestone. In just seven months, the number of transgender people suspected of being murdered in 2020 has surpassed the total for all of 2019.At least 28 transgender people have been murdered, or their death...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> transequality.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 'epidemic of violence': HRC counts record number of violent transgender deaths in 2020
> 
> 
> A record 32 transgender people have been murdered this year, the highest count ever recorded by the Human Rights Campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


So you went with an article that’s 2 years old and specifies “the 9th known tranny death since 2015”.  So you’re saying 2 per year is a social crisis now?


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> The NCAA has allowed transgender athletes for 10 years, the Olympics for 16. Guess what, no one has died and women’s sports is stronger than ever. Biden’s EO changes nothing with respect to transgender participation in sports. You’re just hysterical bigots afraid of people in dresses and lipstick.


No, I wouldn’t say it is.  Hormones are banned, because they provide a decided advantage, and have been for a long time.  

There is no dispute about it.  What part of that confuses you?


----------



## notintheface

Surfer_dad said:


> blah


Surfer dad: your dreams of a long and fruitful life never paid out, so you feel the need to vent your frustrations on an internet message board, in a desperate cry for validation that you never received in real life. You walk around your home as a broken, empty shell of a human being waving your fists at "those damned libs" when you have nobody to blame for your life failures but yourself. "It's everyone else's fault that I have failed as a human being!" you cry to absolutely nobody who really listens to you. When you are gone, nobody will grieve. Your entire legacy as a human being will be as cluttering up future generations google search results.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> Conservative bigotry absolutely results in murder. Over and over again.
> 
> The EO does nothing to change existing rules re transgender participation. The NCAA has allowed transgender athletes for 10 years and the Olympics 16, and women’s sports are doing just fine thank you bet much. Like I said earlier, your daughter will fail at soccer because she sucks at it, not because transgender athletes are taking over. You’re just another whiny bigot looking for fake reasons to hate transgender people.
> 
> And if I have a daughter, you can rest assured she ain’t scared of a transgender women who’s taken at least a year of testosterone suppression as required by the NCAA. That would be pathetic.


Do you have a “daughter” or did you always desire to be one?


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> Who cares if you hate transgender girls playing sports. ‘Cuz you lost. It looks like high schools throughout the country also get to continue implementing reasonable rules commensurate with the level, just like colleges and the IOC.


The level of what, testosterone?  Just create a tranny league.  It gives them all the attention they desire, a level playing field and, with any luck, daddy’s love and acceptance.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> How many transgender girls have ever played HS soccer? How many have dominated a HS soccer game? Has a transgender girl ever caused the career ending injury to a girl that keeps you awake every night, makes you so fearful fraidy cat about your daughter’s safety, and threatens the very fabric of our nation in your eyes? No. Not one ever. Not f**king ever in history. Compare that to the number of hate crimes committed every year in high schools across the country to transgender students, the suicides that are directly attributable to the constant hate endured by transgender students. Those you don’t care about one bit, because you live in constant fake fear about something that has never once happened in the history of the United States. Because fake fear is far more important to your transphobic ass than a little empathy and support for transgender students who are enduring real problems.
> 
> Look, I get that I’ll never change the mind of the racists, homophobes and transphobes here.  All I can do is embarrass the f**k out of you in front of those who aren’t and also aren’t pathetically afraid of people who wear dresses and lipstick, and make sure you understand that my feelings on this matter may be the minority here, but not in the real world. In fact, odds are they are shared by your own daughters, who are too polite to tell you that they’re losing respect for you. You’ll see. You won’t be the first people here to which I can say “I told you so.” It’s just a matter of time until you realize how little your girls respect you.
> 
> Assuming for the sake of argument I have a daughter, I can assure you she wouldn’t be chicken of a transgender athlete, if one were to ever show up on the pitch. She would also not be so emotionally fragile that losing a game to a team with a trans player would negatively impact her.


Um, you’re on an island of one.  Well, minus your other profiles.


----------



## notintheface

Scott m Shurson said:


> blah


Scott: you must be making up that name, because nobody in their right mind would actually claim to be Scott Shurson, an unimaginably pathetic waste of Earth's resources. You spend the majority of your day lying to people, and when they call you on your bullshit and have to behave like a professional on your conference calls, you get so unbelievably mad that you feel the need to take all your aggression out online on a message board dedicated to a sport that your kid will not be playing in a year. Like with every professional liar, your time management is abysmal and you're constantly dreading that hot upstart who is gunning for your job. Fear consumes you, as well it should. The moment you stop posting here, everyone will forget about you. If you have a stroke or a seizure, people will legitimately weigh in their heads whether to immediately call 911. All of your pent up anger and rage will never be a substitution for accomplishment and as you are one of those people who always feels the need to get the last word in on a message board, you will post untold followups as you spiral ever further into a rage cycle, all while realizing that everyone laughs at you behind your back.


----------



## EOTL

Chalklines said:


> Will this be known as Biden's tuck rule?


These are my favorite kinds of posts because they perfectly explain why it is so important to allow transgender participants. It’s also fun that so many of y’all spend so much time “researching” how biological males are athletically superior to biological females, because that analysis is irrelevant to why youth sports bodies allow transgender participation in the first place.

You think it is “unfair” to let biological boys compete against biological girls. But do you know what is “unfair”, and what is the actual and appropriate fairness analysis that these federations are conducting to determine whether (and the extent to which) transgender girls may compete? They are looking at how unfair it is that people treat transgender people like s**t their entire lives. How it  is unfair to mock them because you think it is fun. How it’s unfair to exclude them from bathrooms based on irrational fears that they will assault their peers. How it is unfair that people falsely accuse them of putting the health and safety of others at risk when it has apparently never happened once in history while, in contrast, transgender teens are often assaulted and sometimes beaten to death. How it is unfair that people like all of you see the abysmal harassing behavior that they endure over and over again in life - and this thread - but just ignore it because you  don’t care how poorly others treat people who are transgender. All you care about is the fake problem that someone might get hurt if a governing body fails to implement reasonable protections, and soothing the fragile egos of slow snowflake Karens in CT so they can keep up the fantasy that they aren’t actually as slow as they are because they should have gotten eighth in a race no one cares about instead of ninth.

These regulating bodies have decided it is not fair to continue letting society treat transgender youth like s**t, and that whether privileged snowflake Karen loses a race is inconsequential in comparison. You’ve decided it isn’t fair for girls to lose to transgender athletes in a race because you think your kids are so emotionally soft that they can’t handle not getting a ribbon because they lost a race to someone they know is a biological male. Odds are, however, that they understand what trans girls go through in life and realize that is a much bigger hardship than having to go through life knowing you would have come in 8th instead of 9th back when you were 18.

You all think youth sports is about winning and losing, when it is about making better people. And based on many of the posts here, we have a lot of work still to do.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

notintheface said:


> Scott: you must be making up that name, because nobody in their right mind would actually claim to be Scott Shurson, an unimaginably pathetic waste of Earth's resources. You spend the majority of your day lying to people, and when they call you on your bullshit and have to behave like a professional on your conference calls, you get so unbelievably mad that you feel the need to take all your aggression out online on a message board dedicated to a sport that your kid will not be playing in a year. Like with every professional liar, your time management is abysmal and you're constantly dreading that hot upstart who is gunning for your job. Fear consumes you, as well it should. The moment you stop posting here, everyone will forget about you. If you have a stroke or a seizure, people will legitimately weigh in their heads whether to immediately call 911. All of your pent up anger and rage will never be a substitution for accomplishment and as you are one of those people who always feels the need to get the last word in on a message board, you will post untold followups as you spiral ever further into a rage cycle, all while realizing that everyone laughs at you behind your back.


What are you babbling about?  Are you on the “it’s 5 o’clock somewhere” plan?


----------



## EOTL

Surfer_dad said:


> The whole concept of sport is that conditions must be the same for competing athletes.  There is a reason that in a race, athletes must not have to run different distances.  They must start at the sound of the gun.  Having boys compete against girls is conceptually allowing the male to have a 10 yard head start over the female due to obvious biological differences.  What is at the root of this is the liberal desire for sameness between boys and girls, men and women.  News flash, the biological sexes are different, and thank God!  Just as women’s sport is coming into its own, liberals want to ruin the joy and accomplishment of women’s hard work and dedication.  People need to speak up and stop this insanity.  Several people on this thread are clearly not happy people.  They attack people rather than ideas.


The whole concept of youth sports has nothing to do with conditions being the same for everyone. If it did, every HS in the U.S. would have a gym and weight room that looks like Mater Dei’s. Everyone would have the same access to nutritionists, personal trainers, coaching, equipment, and other resources. Privileged dumbf**k needs to watch this to learn how the same distance isn’t the same at all. What a moron.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> These are my favorite kinds of posts because they perfectly explain why it is so important to allow transgender participants. It’s also fun that so many of y’all spend so much time “researching” how biological males are athletically superior to biological females, because that analysis is irrelevant to why youth sports bodies allow transgender participation in the first place.
> 
> You think it is “unfair” to let biological boys compete against biological girls. But do you know what is “unfair”, and what is the actual and appropriate fairness analysis that these federations are conducting to determine whether (and the extent to which) transgender girls may compete? They are looking at how unfair it is that people treat transgender people like s**t their entire lives. How it  is unfair to mock them because you think it is fun. How it’s unfair to exclude them from bathrooms based on irrational fears that they will assault their peers. How it is unfair that people falsely accuse them of putting the health and safety of others at risk when it has apparently never happened once in history while, in contrast, transgender teens are often assaulted and sometimes beaten to death. How it is unfair that people like all of you see the abysmal harassing behavior that they endure over and over again in life - and this thread - but just ignore it because you  don’t care how poorly others treat people who are transgender. All you care about is the fake problem that someone might get hurt if a governing body fails to implement reasonable protections, and soothing the fragile egos of slow snowflake Karens in CT so they can keep up the fantasy that they aren’t actually as slow as they are because they should have gotten eighth in a race no one cares about instead of ninth.
> 
> These regulating bodies have decided it is not fair to continue letting society treat transgender youth like s**t, and that whether privileged snowflake Karen loses a race is inconsequential in comparison. You’ve decided it isn’t fair for girls to lose to transgender athletes in a race because you think your kids are so emotionally soft that they can’t handle not getting a ribbon because they lost a race to someone they know is a biological male. Odds are, however, that they understand what trans girls go through in life and realize that is a much bigger hardship than having to go through life knowing you would have come in 8th instead of 9th back when you were 18.
> 
> You all think youth sports is about winning and losing, when it is about making better people. And based on many of the posts here, we have a lot of work still to do.


So much time researching?  Hormones are outlawed in sports.  That research took 3 seconds of long term memory recall.  Males aren’t allowed to compete against females.  It’s an unfair advantage.  That’s why we have sports for men and women and they’re different divisions.

Do you want a “unisex” division like public toilets?  I think you just hate females.  You’re all worried about tranny rights but don’t give a rat’s ass about females at Cal.


----------



## EOTL

Scott m Shurson said:


> Um, you’re on an island of one.  Well, minus your other profiles.


I am an island that includes the NCAA, the IOC, and virtually every youth sports governing body on America. Which makes me the continent and you the sad little guy stuck in a rowboat after your little Parler island sank.


----------



## MARsSPEED

EOTL said:


> These are my favorite kinds of posts because they perfectly explain why it is so important to allow transgender participants. It’s also fun that so many of y’all spend so much time “researching” how biological males are athletically superior to biological females, because that analysis is irrelevant to why youth sports bodies allow transgender participation in the first place.
> 
> You think it is “unfair” to let biological boys compete against biological girls. But do you know what is “unfair”, and what is the actual and appropriate fairness analysis that these federations are conducting to determine whether (and the extent to which) transgender girls may compete? They are looking at how unfair it is that people treat transgender people like s**t their entire lives. How it  is unfair to mock them because you think it is fun. How it’s unfair to exclude them from bathrooms based on irrational fears that they will assault their peers. How it is unfair that people falsely accuse them of putting the health and safety of others at risk when it has apparently never happened once in history while, in contrast, transgender teens are often assaulted and sometimes beaten to death. How it is unfair that people like all of you see the abysmal harassing behavior that they endure over and over again in life - and this thread - but just ignore it because you  don’t care how poorly others treat people who are transgender. All you care about is the fake problem that someone might get hurt if a governing body fails to implement reasonable protections, and soothing the fragile egos of slow snowflake Karens in CT so they can keep up the fantasy that they aren’t actually as slow as they are because they should have gotten eighth in a race no one cares about instead of ninth.
> 
> These regulating bodies have decided it is not fair to continue letting society treat transgender youth like s**t, and that whether privileged snowflake Karen loses a race is inconsequential in comparison. You’ve decided it isn’t fair for girls to lose to transgender athletes in a race because you think your kids are so emotionally soft that they can’t handle not getting a ribbon because they lost a race to someone they know is a biological male. Odds are, however, that they understand what trans girls go through in life and realize that is a much bigger hardship than having to go through life knowing you would have come in 8th instead of 9th back when you were 18.
> 
> You all think youth sports is about winning and losing, when it is about making better people. And based on many of the posts here, we have a lot of work still to do.


Based on your posts, kids really need to get back in schools. Based on your posts, something REALLY needs to be done about mental health. 

Then again, sometimes you just can't help stupid. I actually think you fit in below the stupid category as you obviously have no understanding about science.

Want to come to church?


----------



## MARsSPEED

EOTL said:


> The whole concept of youth sports has nothing to do with conditions being the same for everyone. If it did, every HS in the U.S. would have a gym and weight room that looks like Mater Dei’s. Everyone would have the same access to nutritionists, personal trainers, coaching, equipment, and other resources. Privileged dumbf**k needs to watch this to learn how the same distance isn’t the same at all. What a moron.


Mater Dei is a private school. People actually pay for those gyms and weight rooms at private schools. FYI, it's usually black american athletes that get to use them too! All thanks to scholarships paid for and donated by graduates. That's White Privilege on a different level.


----------



## EOTL

Scott m Shurson said:


> So much time researching?  Hormones are outlawed in sports.  That research took 3 seconds of long term memory recall.  Males aren’t allowed to compete against females.  It’s an unfair advantage.  That’s why we have sports for men and women and they’re different divisions.
> 
> Do you want a “unisex” division like public toilets?  I think you just hate females.  You’re all worried about tranny rights but don’t give a rat’s ass about females at Cal.


Gosh, I’m just not finding those sports for just non-trans women.  All I’m finding are the sports for women, including transgender women, that have been around for a decade or more. Can you point out the ones that completely ban trans women, other than the religious cult ones I already know about of course.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> The whole concept of youth sports has nothing to do with conditions being the same for everyone. If it did, every HS in the U.S. would have a gym and weight room that looks like Mater Dei’s. Everyone would have the same access to nutritionists, personal trainers, coaching, equipment, and other resources. Privileged dumbf**k needs to watch this to learn how the same distance isn’t the same at all. What a moron.


LMFAO!  My goodness, you and your fellow pity partygoers do love a good wound licking session, don’t you?  What does having married parents, skin color or an involved father have to do with anything?  You really were picked last for P.E. Everyday and you and the crybaby club sit around digging up excuses for reasons why others persevered and you didn’t.  I bet you were a hoot in dodgeball.

Cheap therapy?


----------



## MARsSPEED

EOTL said:


> I am an island that includes the NCAA, the IOC, and virtually every youth sports governing body on America. Which makes me the continent and you the sad little guy stuck in a rowboat after your little Parler island sank.


Simple question.

Do males have bigger hearts, lungs and organs than females? Do they have stronger bone density? What about stronger muscles and muscle twitch?


----------



## EOTL

MARsSPEED said:


> Mater Dei is a private school. People actually pay for those gyms and weight rooms at private schools. FYI, it's usually black american athletes that get to use them too! All thanks to scholarships paid for and donated by graduates. That's White Privilege on a different level.


I see. I guess that means public schools aren’t based on the tax revenue from the school’s boundaries anymore. That inner city schools are “separate but equal” to the rich kid suburb schools?  

Nice comment about how black people going to private schools are doing so great at the largess of their rich white benefactors.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> The whole concept of youth sports has nothing to do with conditions being the same for everyone. If it did, every HS in the U.S. would have a gym and weight room that looks like Mater Dei’s. Everyone would have the same access to nutritionists, personal trainers, coaching, equipment, and other resources. Privileged dumbf**k needs to watch this to learn how the same distance isn’t the same at all. What a moron.


Hey, crybaby, who do you think paid for LeBron James’ private high school?  His single, black mother or non-existent black father?  GTFOH.


----------



## EOTL

Scott m Shurson said:


> LMFAO!  My goodness, you and your fellow pity partygoers do love a good wound licking session, don’t you?  What does having married parents, skin color or an involved father have to do with anything?  You really were picked last for P.E. Everyday and you and the crybaby club sit around digging up excuses for reasons why others persevered and you didn’t.  I bet you were a hoot in dodgeball.
> 
> Cheap therapy?


You are confusing pity from gloating. You see, what I want has been happening for more than a decade. I’m not the one suing schools because I didn’t get eighth place instead of ninth. I’m not the one demanding the rules need to change. I’m really happy that snowflake Karen of CT lost her race. I think the rules in place, and which have been in place for a decade or more, are super great.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> I see. I guess that means public schools aren’t based on the tax revenue from the school’s boundaries anymore. That inner city schools are “separate but equal” to the rich kid suburb schools?
> 
> Nice comment about how black people going to private schools are doing so great at the largess of their rich white benefactors.


You get tax dollars if you show up to school everyday.

Should we begin there or just have whitey start taking a bunch of steps forward?


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> Gosh, I’m just not finding those sports for just non-trans women.  All I’m finding are the sports for women, including transgender women, that have been around for a decade or more. Can you point out the ones that completely ban trans women, other than the religious cult ones I already know about of course.


Gosh... females can bear children.  Can a tranny?


----------



## EOTL

Scott m Shurson said:


> Hey, crybaby, who do you think paid for LeBron James’ private high school?  His single, black mother or non-existent black father?  GTFOH.


Damn, you are triggered. Did your daughter lose a race to a transgender girl or something, so now her life is ruined?

It is nice to hear that LeBron James is a tremendous philanthropist who has put tens of millions of his own money into reversing centuries of race discrimination in Cleveland.  I guess that means black people everywhere else just need to get over it. 

You must be from Placer County or something, right?


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> You are confusing pity from gloating. You see, what I want has been happening for more than a decade. I’m not the one suing schools because I didn’t get eighth place instead of ninth. I’m not the one demanding the rules need to change. I’m really happy that snowflake Karen of CT lost her race. I think the rules in place, and which have been in place for a decade or more, are super great.


You’re the one suing schools because you’re wanting the 100% to be at a genetic disadvantage so the .002% can finally feel good about their genetic advantage.


----------



## EOTL

Scott m Shurson said:


> Gosh... females can bear children.  Can a tranny?


I don’t think that giving birth is part of the 100m. Maybe child birth is a field event?


----------



## EOTL

[


MARsSPEED said:


> Simple question.
> 
> Do males have bigger hearts, lungs and organs than females? Do they have stronger bone density? What about stronger muscles and muscle twitch?


Simple question.  Why does the CT high school track governing body not care about the answers to your questions?


----------



## MARsSPEED

EOTL said:


> [
> 
> 
> Simple question.  Why does the CT high school track governing body not care about the answers to your questions?


Because they are denying the simple factual scientific difference between a man and a woman. The same man and woman that has been around for 1,000s of years long before the state of Connecticut. The same male and females that have realized the difference between the male and female body for  thousands of years previously up until about 2010.

Your turn.


----------



## EOTL

MARsSPEED said:


> You are so fucking stupid. Stop calling me a fucking Trump Supporter asshole. I am a conservative you whiny little bitch. Get it straight. I'm going shove that wide body brush you use on all of us stick so far up your ass, you'll be painting people out of your mouth until 2024, literally.
> 
> So, a male who did jack shit running track and field in 2017 then claimed to be woman the next year and won the D2 National Championship.
> 
> Two high school males in Connecticut didn't qualify for the male State Track nd Field competition then claimed to be women the following year finished 1st and 2nd on the girls side.
> 
> REAL women's feeling were hurt, demoralized and lost.


OMG, LMAO, a privileged white Karen’s feelings were hurt. Is there a text acronym for playing the world’s smallest violin?

I also hate to tell you this, but everyone running in a women’s D2 race is doing jack shit. It’s not even televised on the Ocho.


----------



## MARsSPEED

EOTL said:


> I see. I guess that means public schools aren’t based on the tax revenue from the school’s boundaries anymore. That inner city schools are “separate but equal” to the rich kid suburb schools?
> 
> Nice comment about how black people going to private schools are doing so great at the largess of their rich white benefactors.


No problem. Here is some more interesting facts for you. 





__





						Average Public School Spending / Student (2022)
					

View the national and state averages for public school spending / student (2022)




					www.publicschoolreview.com
				




Wow, look at all this white privilege!!! That huge minority population Utah sure is being shorted especially compared to that huge White population in New York City!

The state with the highest average student spending is New York, with $35,944 spent per student.

The state with the lowest average student spending is Utah, with $6,968 per student.

It's so much fun to come here and own you every once in a while until you start your slandering without any evidence to back up your claims.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> Damn, you are triggered. Did your daughter lose a race to a transgender girl or something, so now her life is ruined?
> 
> It is nice to hear that LeBron James is a tremendous philanthropist who has put tens of millions of his own money into reversing centuries of race discrimination in Cleveland.  I guess that means black people everywhere else just need to get over it.
> 
> You must be from Placer County


No, my daughters compete in leagues for other females.  I don’t believe they allow genetic males to bring their genetic advantages there.  They’d have to compete against what they are: Males.

I didn’t say anything about LeBron donating money to anyone.  If you don’t do things the right way, it can be hard for everyone.  It’s nice LeBron was able to benefit from someone else’s charity.  No telling where he would have ended up, otherwise.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> I don’t think that giving birth is part of the 100m. Maybe child birth is a field event?


I don’t think having a deadbeat dad, college education or skin color is part of the 100m.


----------



## MARsSPEED

EOTL said:


> OMG, LMAO, a privileged white Karen’s feelings were hurt. Is there a text acronym for playing the world’s smallest violin?
> 
> I also hate to tell you this, but everyone running in a women’s D2 race is doing jack shit. It’s not even televised on the Ocho.


 The only thing funnier is for you not being able to answer a simple scientific question. That's LOL.

Then all you know how to do is deflect with stupid bigoted insults.


----------



## dad4

It is getting to be time to drop the whole trans boy and trans girl nonsense. 

If the LGBT community cannot be polite enough to allow girls to have their own sports, then I see no reason to pretend I don't know the difference between a filly and a gelding. 

Other than a very small number of intersex individuals, everyone is either XX or XY.  

The XX ones are called females.  The XY ones are called males.

If you don't like it, argue with the microscope.  Surgery and hormones can't change your gender any more than they can change your species.


----------



## dean

Scott m Shurson said:


> No, my daughters compete in leagues for other females.  I don’t believe they allow genetic males to bring their genetic advantages there.  They’d have to compete against what they are: Males.
> 
> I didn’t say anything about LeBron donating money to anyone.  If you don’t do things the right way, it can be hard for everyone.  It’s nice LeBron was able to benefit from someone else’s charity.  No telling where he would have ended up, otherwise.


You sure? I know of one transgender player in ECNL right now. One of my daughters has played against her for years.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> I am an island that includes the NCAA, the IOC, and virtually every youth sports governing body on America. Which makes me the continent and you the sad little guy stuck in a rowboat after your little Parler island sank.


No, it makes you part of the ‘everyone gets a trophy and let’s not keep score’ pussification club.  Don’t forget, rules and laws are undone everyday.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

dean said:


> You sure? I know of one transgender player in ECNL right now. One of my daughters has played against her for years.


What age and team?


----------



## dad4

Scott m Shurson said:


> What age and team?


Unless the kid is so good they are destabilizing the conference, please let them be anonymous.


----------



## EOTL

MARsSPEED said:


> Because they are denying the simple factual scientific difference between a man and a woman. The same man and woman that has been around for 1,000s of years long before the state of Connecticut. The same male and females that have realized the difference between the male and female body for  thousands of years previously up until about 2010.
> 
> Your turn.


Thousands of years ago it was ok to stone trans people to death.  Also, no women were allowed to race thousands of years ago because, as everyone here keeps pointing out, they’re just not athletic enough to do it well. It’s embarrassing.

I like your belts and suspenders approach.  We’ll just stone trans people to death and, god forbid someone slips through the cracks but, if one does,
they won’t be able to race women-only races because there won’t be any.


----------



## EOTL

Scott m Shurson said:


> So you went with an article that’s 2 years old and specifies “the 9th known tranny death since 2015”.  So you’re saying 2 per year is a social crisis now?


So your earlier article specified that a girl in CT came in 9th instead of 8th in a race once.  So you’re saying one snowflake Karen per year losing a race is a social crisis now?

And yes, bitgotry and harassment of trans youth is a crisis.


----------



## EOTL

Scott m Shurson said:


> I don’t think having a deadbeat dad, college education or skin color is part of the 100m.


Somebody just went full racist because transphobia wasn’t enough.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> It is getting to be time to drop the whole trans boy and trans girl nonsense.
> 
> If the LGBT community cannot be polite enough to allow girls to have their own sports, then I see no reason to pretend I don't know the difference between a filly and a gelding.
> 
> Other than a very small number of intersex individuals, everyone is either XX or XY.
> 
> The XX ones are called females.  The XY ones are called males.
> 
> If you don't like it, argue with the microscope.  Surgery and hormones can't change your gender any more than they can change your species.


If you don’t like it, argue with the NCAA, the IOC, the school board, pretty much every sports governing body in the U.S. and every other first world country.


----------



## dean

dad4 said:


> Unless the kid is so good they are destabilizing the conference, please let them be anonymous.


I would never put that kind of personal info here. Just saying she's probably not the only transgender soccer player in CA.

I will say it hasn't seemed to be an issue for players or parents. She is not destabilizing the conference.


----------



## EOTL

Scott m Shurson said:


> What age and team?


Why do you want to know? Because you want to harass a child in person?


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Thousands of years ago it was ok to stone trans people to death.  Also, no women were allowed to race thousands of years ago because, as everyone here keeps pointing out, they’re just not athletic enough to do it well. It’s embarrassing.
> 
> I like your belts and suspenders approach.  We’ll just stone trans people to death and, god forbid someone slips through the cracks but, if one does,
> they won’t be able to race women-only races because there won’t be any.


Unfortunately several countries still stone people to death for their sexual orientation and a oppress women under the guise of religion.  Sad!


----------



## happy9

Keepermom2 said:


> and other examples....
> 1. "In the university setting, a biologically male track athlete   at   Franklin   Pierce   University   in   New Hampshire  switched  from  competing  on  the  men’s Division   II   track   team   in   2018   to   the   women’s Division II track team in 2019 after at least one year of   testosterone   suppression,   as   required   by   the NCAA.   While   placing   eighth   out   of   nine   male athletes in the 400 meter hurdles the year before, the student  won  the  women’s  competition  by  over  a second  and  a  half—a  time  that  had  garnered  tenth place  in  the  men’s  conference  meet  just  three  years before."
> 
> 2. "Outside of the education context, a biological male competing  as  a  female  powerlifter  after  undergoing 11 months of hormone replacement therapy set world records in all categories—9 world records in all—at a 100%  Raw  Competition  in  April  2019. "
> 
> 3. "In  2018,  an  athlete  who  was  born  male  competed in a female mixed martial arts (“MMA”) competition.  Not  only  was  opponent  Tamika  Brents  TKO’d,  she was left  with a concussion  and a broken skull.34 Ms. Brents  observed  afterwards:  ““I’ve  fought  a  lot  of women and have never felt the strength that I felt in a fight as I did that night. I can’t answer whether it’s because she was born a man or not because I’m not a doctor.  I  can  only  say, I’ve  never  felt  so  overpowered ever  in  my  life  and  I  am  an  abnormally  strong female in my own right.”"


Common sense isn't  @EOTL's strong suit.  Neither is science, Neither are facts.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> I don’t think that giving birth is part of the 100m. Maybe child birth is a field event?


Maybe the ability to give birth kinda translates to bio gender? You be trippin.


----------



## happy9

dad4 said:


> If you don't like it, argue with the microscope.  *Surgery and hormones can't change your gender any more than they can change your species.*


But here's the rub - politics can redefine gender on a whim.  Low IQ, low intellect woke culture drives the train on disruption and forcing it down your throat.  When woke activists are challenged on their views, tolerance goes out the window - and you get @EOTL, likely sitting in a basement somewhere, enjoy a hooka, listening to Bob Marley, and staring lovingly at a Che Guevara poster, plotting to overthrow boomers everywhere.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> If you don’t like it, argue with the NCAA, the IOC, the school board, pretty much every sports governing body in the U.S. and every other first world country.


Why bother?  IOC can't even defend themselves against bribery or state sponsored doping.

They will change when normal people stop watching and they have less advertising money to pocket.   Same as FIFA.


----------



## EOTL

dean said:


> I would never put that kind of personal info here. Just saying she's probably not the only transgender soccer player in CA.
> 
> I will say it hasn't seemed to be an issue for players or parents. She is not destabilizing the conference.


No kidding. I know the bigots here think all trans athletes are   juggernauts lime the woman who won a D2 race and the girl who won a HS race in CT that was so slow that no one in it would even make a CA HS girls finals, but the truth that  they don’t want to hear is that trans gender athletes just aren’t a problem.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> Maybe the ability to give birth kinda translates to bio gender? You be trippin.


Since when does 100 meters translate to bio gender? Who may participate in a race is determined by the organizers, not the laws of nature. If you don’t like transgender athletes participating, complain to the NCAA, the IOC, every HS sports governing body in the US, and apparently ECNL, since apparently god can’t help you. Maybe point out also that the problem is so egregious that you have no idea who the transgender ECNL players even are.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> But here's the rub - politics can redefine gender on a whim.  Low IQ, low intellect woke culture drives the train on disruption and forcing it down your throat.  When woke activists are challenged on their views, tolerance goes out the window - and you get @EOTL, likely sitting in a basement somewhere, enjoy a hooka, listening to Bob Marley, and staring lovingly at a Che Guevara poster, plotting to overthrow boomers everywhere.


There’s no need to worry (other than that a transgender girl will end your kid’s soccer career with a bone crunching tackle of course). Now that we’ve gotten Mein Pillow banned from Twitter and pressured all his corporate customers to dump him, we’re running low on magats to cancel. 

It is so funny that you’re terrified of transgender girls.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Since when does 100 meters translate to bio gender? Who may participate in a race is determined by the organizers, not the laws of nature. If you don’t like transgender athletes participating, complain to the NCAA, the IOC, every HS sports governing body in the US, and apparently ECNL, since apparently god can’t help you. Maybe point out also that the problem is so egregious that you have no idea who the transgender ECNL players even are.


ECNL?  whatcha talkin about willis?


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> There’s no need to worry (other than that a transgender girl will end your kid’s soccer career with a bone crunching tackle of course). Now that we’ve gotten Mein Pillow banned from Twitter and pressured all his corporate customers to dump him, we’re running low on magats to cancel.
> 
> It is so funny that you’re terrified of transgender girls.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> ECNL?  whatcha talkin about willis?


ECNL is apparently a bastion of secret scary transgender athletes. Don’t worry, though, Scotty Boy is doing his best to weed them out.


----------



## MARsSPEED

EOTL said:


> There’s no need to worry (other than that a transgender girl will end your kid’s soccer career with a bone crunching tackle of course). Now that we’ve gotten Mein Pillow banned from Twitter and pressured all his corporate customers to dump him, we’re running low on magats to cancel.
> 
> It is so funny that you’re terrified of transgender girls.


What’s funny is all the stupid shit you post. It’s even funnier how often you post this stupid shit. Funnier than that is thinking about what you are like in person. It seems like all you have time to do is post marxist and contradicting inclusion theories on a SoCal youth soccer forum. R O F L!


----------



## EOTL

MARsSPEED said:


> What’s funny is all the stupid shit you post. It’s even funnier how often you post this stupid shit. Funnier than that is thinking about what you are like in person. It seems like all you have time to do is post marxist and contradicting inclusion theories on a SoCal youth soccer forum. R O F L!


I am pretty freakin’ great in person too. 

I did not know that civil rights was Marxist. I do know that your opposition to it is Nazi.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

dad4 said:


> Unless the kid is so good they are destabilizing the conference, please let them be anonymous.


I didn’t bring it up.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> Somebody just went full racist because transphobia wasn’t enough.


Having a


EOTL said:


> Thousands of years ago it was ok to stone trans people to death.  Also, no women were allowed to race thousands of years ago because, as everyone here keeps pointing out, they’re just not athletic enough to do it well. It’s embarrassing.
> 
> I like your belts and suspenders approach.  We’ll just stone trans people to death and, god forbid someone slips through the cracks but, if one does,
> they won’t be able to race women-only races because there won’t be any.


Thousands of years ago?  I didn’t realize they had duct tape that long ago.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> Somebody just went full racist because transphobia wasn’t enough.


“ if your daddy spanked you as a child, take 2 steps back.”
“ if you had to eat your vegetables, take 2 steps back.”
“ if someone was ever mean to you, take 2 steps back.”
“ if you feel sorry for yourself, take 2 steps back.”


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> So your earlier article specified that a girl in CT came in 9th instead of 8th in a race once.  So you’re saying one snowflake Karen per year losing a race is a social crisis now?
> 
> And yes, bitgotry and harassment of trans youth is a crisis.


No, I’m saying you only care about coddling trannies.  You don’t give a shit about the rights of females.  

Denying trannies the right to compete against females is neither abuse nor a crisis.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> Why do you want to know? Because you want to harass a child in person?


Dean asked if I was sure.  I was answering Dean, not you, ladyboy.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> No kidding. I know the bigots here think all trans athletes are   juggernauts lime the woman who won a D2 race and the girl who won a HS race in CT that was so slow that no one in it would even make a CA HS girls finals, but the truth that  they don’t want to hear is that trans gender athletes just aren’t a problem.


Are all jugs or nuts, lime?


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> ECNL is apparently a bastion of secret scary transgender athletes. Don’t worry, though, Scotty Boy is doing his best to weed them out.


Do all your nip/tuck pals in ECNL know about the “bend over and grab your ankles” rallying cry for females?  A lady would have to have some balls to sign up for that, don’t you think?


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> ECNL is apparently a bastion of secret scary transgender athletes. Don’t worry, though, Scotty Boy is doing his best to weed them out.


That's where they all went


----------



## EOTL

Ha ha. Curt Schilling self-cancels. Magats are such self-pitying whiners.









						No new members to HOF; Schilling asks off ballot
					

Voters did not elect any players to the Baseball Hall of Fame for 2021, it was announced Tuesday. Meanwhile, leading vote-getter Curt Schilling asked to be removed from next year's ballot.




					www.espn.com


----------



## EOTL

Scott m Shurson said:


> No, I’m saying you only care about coddling trannies.  You don’t give a shit about the rights of females.
> 
> Denying trannies the right to compete against females is neither abuse nor a crisis.


You’re so right. The 14th and a half amendment quite clearly says that privileged snowflake karens must be allowed to run 100 meter dashes as slowly as they want and still get a participation ribbon.


----------



## Cruzer

EOTL said:


> You’re so right. The 14th and a half amendment quite clearly says that privileged snowflake karens must be allowed to run 100 meter dashes as slowly as they want and still get a participation ribbon.


You are completely off your rocker...
You need help.


----------



## EOTL

Cruzer said:


> You are completely off your rocker...
> You need help.


Yup, me, the NCAA, the IOC, ECNL, the courts and virtually every HS sports governing body in the United States. It’s almost like a deep state conspiracy.  You should all storm the U.S. Capitol.


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Yup, me, the NCAA, the IOC, ECNL, the courts and virtually every HS sports governing body in the United States. It’s almost like a deep state conspiracy.  You should all storm the U.S. Capitol.


Or, maybe the left has gotten really good at falsely accusing people of racism, sexism, and homophobia.

If all you really care about is pocketing a fraction of TV revenues for your sport, why would you stick your neck out by jumping into some LGBT culture war?

Go along to get along.  Allow men into the women’s competition, and keep collecting your bribes.   It’s not like the IOC cares about several hundred Russian athletes on performance enhancing drugs.  Why would they care about a few dozen men in the women’s competitions?


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> Or, maybe the left has gotten really good at falsely accusing people of racism, sexism, and homophobia.
> 
> If all you really care about is pocketing a fraction of TV revenues for your sport, why would you stick your neck out by jumping into some LGBT culture war?
> 
> Go along to get along.  Allow men into the women’s competition, and keep collecting your bribes.   It’s not like the IOC cares about several hundred Russian athletes on performance enhancing drugs.  Why would they care about a few dozen men in the women’s competitions?


Yup. Definitely the deep state. The juggernaut trans lobby is bribing officials to let them keep participating with all the massive tv revenue money they’re getting from the networks. Makes so much sense. They’re all in cahoots.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Yup. Definitely the deep state. The juggernaut trans lobby is bribing officials to let them keep participating with all the massive tv revenue money they’re getting from the networks. Makes so much sense. They’re all in cahoots.


So by your logic, when the CDC, WHO and even President Biden says schools should be open are they all in a deep state conspiracy to kill grandma and grandpa?


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> So by your logic, when the CDC, WHO and even President Biden says schools should be open are they all in a deep state conspiracy to kill grandma and grandpa?


First, you misrepresent all of their positions on school reopenings.  Second, WTF are you talking about?


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Yup. Definitely the deep state. The juggernaut trans lobby is bribing officials to let them keep participating with all the massive tv revenue money they’re getting from the networks. Makes so much sense. They’re all in cahoots.


If you’re going to put words in my mouth, try to stay on topic.  Deep state would be about career civil servants, and I did not mention them.

I said *leftist advocates* have gone way too far in accusing people of racism, sexism, and homophobia whenever someone disagrees with them.   

I’m talking about groups like HRC and BLM.  People outside the government who throw around words like “racist“, “sexist” and “homophobe” in an effort to shut down their opponents.

Much like you do, you racist, sexist, homophobic magat.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> First, you misrepresent all of their positions on school reopenings.  Second, WTF are you talking about?


Exactly.....except I didn’t misrepresent anything.


----------



## watfly

happy9 said:


> Common sense isn't  @EOTL's strong suit.  Neither is science, Neither are facts.


However, he is brilliant when it comes to irony and hypocrisy.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. Curt Schilling self-cancels. Magats are such self-pitying whiners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new members to HOF; Schilling asks off ballot
> 
> 
> Voters did not elect any players to the Baseball Hall of Fame for 2021, it was announced Tuesday. Meanwhile, leading vote-getter Curt Schilling asked to be removed from next year's ballot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com


Unlike your kid sniffing hero, Curt knows when it’s time.  I won’t bother to educate you about him saying he’s not HOF worthy.  

Any other Trump supporting celebrities with garbage cans you dig through?


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> You’re so right. The 14th and a half amendment quite clearly says that privileged snowflake karens must be allowed to run 100 meter dashes as slowly as they want and still get a participation ribbon.


All the more reason to add some boys in dresses to spice things up!  Maybe offer a “daddy’s approval” trophy for the best time?


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> If you’re going to put words in my mouth, try to stay on topic.  Deep state would be about career civil servants, and I did not mention them.
> 
> I said *leftist advocates* have gone way too far in accusing people of racism, sexism, and homophobia whenever someone disagrees with them.
> 
> I’m talking about groups like HRC and BLM.  People outside the government who throw around words like “racist“, “sexist” and “homophobe” in an effort to shut down their opponents.
> 
> Much like you do, you racist, sexist, homophobic magat.


I stand corrected.  It’s actually BLM is bribing the IOC and high school sports governing bodies to let transgender athletes participate.


----------



## EOTL

Did you see that Parler is reporting that Biden has completely banned biological women from playing sports?


----------



## Surfer_dad

happy9 said:


> Common sense isn't  @EOTL's strong suit.  Neither is science, Neither are facts.


I really think the best thing is to ignore him.  He brings nothing to this discussion except trash talk.


----------



## happy9

Surfer_dad said:


> I really think the best thing is to ignore him.  He brings nothing to this discussion except trash talk.


There is a lot of truth to that. I may reconsider the option in order to engage in meaningful discussion.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> There is a lot of truth to that. I may reconsider the option in order to engage in meaningful discussion.


You’re ready for meaningful discussion? Really? Does that mean you accept there are legitimate reasons to let transgender athletes participate and are ready to debate whether or not those outweigh reasons not to?  You accept that there are often ways to mitigate and often eliminate an increased risk of injury depending on the action taken and the sport? You’re ready to state your opinion in a way that treats the transgender runner in that CT race with dignity and respect?  You’re prepared to tell the trumpanzees in the audience who are making offensive slurs against transgender athletes that they are out of line?

Or are you the same blowhard you were yesterday, unwilling to even consider the interests of transgender athletes and the reasoning behind virtually every sports governing body in the US, and hysterical that transgender athletes will cause severe career ending injuries to others despite it never happening in the history of youth sports as best I can tell?


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> You’re ready for meaningful discussion? Really? Does that mean you accept there are legitimate reasons to let transgender athletes participate and are ready to debate whether or not those outweigh reasons not to?  You accept that there are often ways to mitigate and often eliminate an increased risk of injury depending on the action taken and the sport? You’re ready to state your opinion in a way that treats the transgender runner in that CT race with dignity and respect?  You’re prepared to tell the trumpanzees in the audience who are making offensive slurs against transgender athletes that they are out of line?
> 
> Or are you the same blowhard you were yesterday, unwilling to even consider the interests of transgender athletes and the reasoning behind virtually every sports governing body in the US, and hysterical that transgender athletes will cause severe career ending injuries to others despite it never happening in the history of youth sports as best I can tell?


There you go again, a swing and a miss.  It's like having a sign language discussion with my kids when they couldn't talk - exactly like it..  You are either driven by the sheer thrill of MSU (make sh!t up) or you are really that dense...maybe a combo of the two.

I have no desire to and have never spoken a negative word about transgender athletes.

A level playing field with transgender athletes, have at it.  I don't believe in stepping on rights to give someone rights.  It's an equality thing right?  If you are going to compete as a girl, be a girl (or as close to a girl as you can get without having undue advantage).  

Your argument is silly.  The NCAA and the IOC have controls in place to level the playing field.  Middle schools and high schools do not.  So, maybe you want to be the parent of a boy who identifies as a girl, take them through their hormone therapy, meet all of the requirements set forth by the NCAA and the IOC, then unleash them on the field - great, be that parent.  I don't have a problem with that.  Now, if your 16 year old boy, who's bigger, faster, stronger than girls wants to play on the girls lacrosse team, b-ball team, soccer, run track, wrestle with zero controls in place -  That just doesn't pass the eye test.  But you will continue to spew forth non -sensical white noise.  

I'll leave it up to you to wrangle your beloved trumpanzees.  You are doing such a marvelous job.  Maybe that's your true calling and maybe that's your contribution to society as you know it.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> There you go again, a swing and a miss.  It's like having a sign language discussion with my kids when they couldn't talk - exactly like it..  You are either driven by the sheer thrill of MSU (make sh!t up) or you are really that dense...maybe a combo of the two.
> 
> I have no desire to and have never spoken a negative word about transgender athletes.
> 
> A level playing field with transgender athletes, have at it.  I don't believe in stepping on rights to give someone rights.  It's an equality thing right?  If you are going to compete as a girl, be a girl (or as close to a girl as you can get without having undue advantage).
> 
> Your argument is silly.  The NCAA and the IOC have controls in place to level the playing field.  Middle schools and high schools do not.  So, maybe you want to be the parent of a boy who identifies as a girl, take them through their hormone therapy, meet all of the requirements set forth by the NCAA and the IOC, then unleash them on the field - great, be that parent.  I don't have a problem with that.  Now, if your 16 year old boy, who's bigger, faster, stronger than girls wants to play on the girls lacrosse team, b-ball team, soccer, run track, wrestle with zero controls in place -  That just doesn't pass the eye test.  But you will continue to spew forth non -sensical white noise.
> 
> I'll leave it up to you to wrangle your beloved trumpanzees.  You are doing such a marvelous job.  Maybe that's your true calling and maybe that's your contribution to society as you know it.


Ok great, so we can agree that all the other magats are full of s**t bigots to the extent they keep making abysmal transphobic comments that you seem to be fine with.

If you don’t believe in stepping on rights to provide rights, great. These sports governing bodies, tempered by the US Constitution, decide who gets to participate.  They have decided the rights of transgender girls that have been trampled on in pretty much every regard justify allowing them to play. Who can run in a race or play in a sport is not determined by mother nature or even your god. The “right” to come in last in a 100m rais no right at all. 

Middle schools do not impose requirements like the NCAA because a child’s right to privacy outweighs snowflake karen of CT’s hurt feelings about not being able to come in last in a race. At higher levels like pro and NCAA, the importance of winning and losing, combined with the participants being adults, changes that equation.

And as for your fake concern about injuries, it is, well, fake. I am not aware of any person in history being injured by a trans athlete ever. And that is why there are rules in place to address it. The risk of injury among youth football players of different sizes and abilities is far higher, yet nobody care about that.

You can mock me all you want, but I am just telling you what is happening and why. And why your neanderthalic way of thinking that some fundamental law of nature mandates that only biological girls can play sports together, is over. Your only chance is to recognize that these reasons are legitimate, and impose limits where there is a real injury risk, not a fake one like “hurt feelings.”. Youth sports has very little to do with winning and losing.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Ok great, so we can agree that all the other magats are full of s**t bigots to the extent they keep making abysmal transphobic comments that you seem to be fine with.
> 
> If you don’t believe in stepping on rights to provide rights, great. These sports governing bodies, tempered by the US Constitution, decide who gets to participate.  They have decided the rights of transgender girls that have been trampled on in pretty much every regard justify allowing them to play. Who can run in a race or play in a sport is not determined by mother nature or even your god. The “right” to come in last in a 100m rais no right at all.
> 
> Middle schools do not impose requirements like the NCAA because a child’s right to privacy outweighs snowflake karen of CT’s hurt feelings about not being able to come in last in a race. At higher levels like pro and NCAA, the importance of winning and losing, combined with the participants being adults, changes that equation.
> 
> And as for your fake concern about injuries, it is, well, fake. I am not aware of any person in history being injured by a trans athlete ever. And that is why there are rules in place to address it. *The risk of injury among youth football players of different sizes and abilities is far higher, yet nobody care about that.*
> 
> You can mock me all you want, but I am just telling you what is happening and why. And why your neanderthalic way of thinking that some fundamental law of nature mandates that only biological girls can play sports together, is over. Your only chance is to recognize that these reasons are legitimate, and impose limits where there is a real injury risk, not a fake one like “hurt feelings.”. Youth sports has very little to do with winning and losing.


ahhh, not even going to address most of your nonsensical and out of context assertions. 

Have you ever played youth football or have you ever had a child play youth football?  I know you were likely busy all day researching and cutting/pasting what you read to this website.  go back and research how youth football addresses the issue of size/weight.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> ahhh, not even going to address most of your nonsensical and out of context assertions.
> 
> Have you ever played youth football or have you ever had a child play youth football?  I know you were likely busy all day researching and cutting/pasting what you read to this website.  go back and research how youth football addresses the issue of size/weight.


Oh, so youth football governing bodies impose rules that adequately address the potential problem, just like youth sports governing bodies do with transgender athletes?   Is that what you’re saying?


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> ahhh, not even going to address most of your nonsensical and out of context assertions.
> 
> Have you ever played youth football or have you ever had a child play youth football?  I know you were likely busy all day researching and cutting/pasting what you read to this website.  go back and research how youth football addresses the issue of size/weight.


I am so relieved to learn that it is possible to implement guidelines in youth sports that adequately reduce the risk of injuries that might arise as a result of disparities in size, strength and athletic ability. If only it were possible to do that with trans athletes so we can get this injury epidemic of zero injuries ever under control.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> So you haven't had one yet? a girl?  again, not talking about college.  My DD isn't scared of a thing and up until this year, routinely played against 100% boys teams of her same age as part of their training regimen. That stopped this year.  Boys are too big, too strong.  They still play boys, but usually an age group or two down.  The idea that a bio boy who identifies as a girl without having the requisite controls in place as mandated by the NCAA and the IOC, at age 14-16, should be on the field with girls is silly to most parents of girls.  I'm sure (cross my fingers) that you have at least played organized sports at some level as a youth.  Size, speed, strength matters.  And when the difference is too far apart, can be dangerous.
> 
> It's a tough argument to have, especially from a social, cultural perspective.   I don't think the idea of hatred goes through any parent's mind. Season ending/career ending injuries come to mind.
> 
> It's a tough predicament and the outcomes aren't going to please everyone.  I don't have one iota of an argument against transgender athletes that have gone through the required protocols to play the sport they love.
> 
> So go ahead and spew your hate.  I'm beginning to doubt you ever played sports or have a child that does/did.  On those assumptions alone, your opinion is about as relevant as the steam of dog sh!t.
> 
> But you are pretty good about arguing nonsense and spreading vitriol.


So if youth football implements appropriate precautions because it is aware that “size, speed, strength matters” and “when the difference is too far apart, can be dangerous”, why can’t that be done with transgender girls? The answer is that it can, and it is. The fear of injury argument is a fake one fueled by hysterical transphobia.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> So if youth football implements appropriate precautions because it is aware that “size, speed, strength matters” and “when the difference is too far apart, can be dangerous”, why can’t that be done with transgender girls? The answer is that it can, and it is. The fear of injury argument is a fake one fueled by hysterical transphobia.


Oh....so now you want to fat shame girls?

Although I agree that this is really a minor issue (especially as it relates to youth sports), I don’t think it should have ranked among the first Executive orders in the Biden Admin.  Nor do I agree with how you’ve gone about trying I make your point.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Oh....so now you want to fat shame girls?
> 
> Although I agree that this is really a minor issue (especially as it relates to youth sports), I don’t think it should have ranked among the first Executive orders in the Biden Admin.  Nor do I agree with how you’ve gone about trying I make your point.


Great. Get your buddies like Scotty boy to treat people with dignity and respect, and we’ll talk about my approach.

And stop making up nonsense about fat shaming girls. Look, I get that you’re on the losing end of this argument and don’t have legitimate counter-arguments, but making up lies is really unbecoming. Honestly, I do not agree with how you’re going about trying to make your point, whatever that point is that you’re trying to make.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> So if youth football implements appropriate precautions because it is aware that “size, speed, strength matters” and “when the difference is too far apart, can be dangerous”,* why can’t that be done with transgender girls? The answer is that it can, and it is.* The fear of injury argument is a fake one fueled by hysterical transphobia.


Where?  Am I missing something?  Are there age/weight classes for girls soccer?


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Great. Get your buddies like Scotty boy to treat people with dignity and respect, and we’ll talk about my approach.
> 
> And stop making up nonsense about fat shaming girls. Look, I get that you’re on the losing end of this argument and don’t have legitimate counter-arguments, but making up lies is really unbecoming. Honestly, I do not agree with how you’re going about trying to make your point, whatever that point is that you’re trying to make.


Says the most antagonistic insulting person on this entire forum.   You make up shit all the time so turnabout fair play.

Heard a great quote today, “it is not our children’s responsibility to protect the community, but the communities responsibility to protect our children.”


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> Where?  Am I missing something?  Are there age/weight classes for girls soccer?


Although policies vary from one jurisdiction to the next, most take safety into account before approving a transgender girl for a sport. The safety claim of course, is hysterical transphobia with respect to sports like swimming or track. It’s also usually just hysterical transphobia in other sports too, since the equivalent of Shaquille O’Neil just hasn’t shown up for a girls basketball tryout, and it doesn’t appear that anyone youth player in any sport in history has been injured by a disparity in size or strength. Regardless, there is flexibility that allows a governing body to take that into consideration if it ever becomes a real issue, instead of just an irrational excuse to hate transgender girls.


----------



## dad4

There is no remedy to make it a fair contest when one participant has had 20nM/L of testosterone for 17 years and the other participant has had 2 nM/L for the same time.  The proposed remedy, a 12 month reduction to 9.9 nM/L, still leaves the boy with five times as much performance enhancing drug as the girl has. And the boy also gets to keep the muscle and bone structure he developed while he had even higher levels.

It just is not a fair contest.

Nor does it become a fair contest if you call me transphobic, magat, or bigot.  One contestant had access to a large volume of a performance enhancing drug, and the others did not.


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Says the most antagonistic insulting person on this entire forum.   You make up shit all the time so turnabout fair play.
> 
> Heard a great quote today, “it is not our children’s responsibility to protect the community, but the communities responsibility to protect our children.”


So mean to me. You’re really hurting my feelings.

I didn’t start this thread. I didn’t make the first offensive comment here, or even the second. Is the reason you let them slide and come after me because you’re a bigot?

If you want meaningful and thoughtful discussion, try having it. Try holding everyone who won’t accountable instead of just the person whose point of view you don’t like. It’s not my fault the NCAA, the IOC, the courts, and virtually every youth sports governing body in the US (and every first world country) agree with me. Being right so much is a burden sometimes, but I’m up to the challenge.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> There is no remedy to make it a fair contest when one participant has had 20nM/L of testosterone for 17 years and the other participant has had 2 nM/L for the same time.  The proposed remedy, a 12 month reduction to 9.9 nM/L, still leaves the boy with five times as much performance enhancing drug as the girl has. And the boy also gets to keep the muscle and bone structure he developed while he had even higher levels.
> 
> It just is not a fair contest.
> 
> Nor does it become a fair contest if you call me transphobic, magat, or bigot.  One contestant had access to a large volume of a performance enhancing drug, and the others did not.


It’s not fair to treat transgender girls like s**t at everything their entire lives. It’s not fair to prohibit youth sports governing bodies from deciding who gets to participate, subject to real (not fake) safety concerns and constitutional requirements. It’s not fair to violate the Constitution of the United States and the Bill of Rights. If you want to talk about what is “fair”, you need to take everything into consideration, rather than just cherry-picking the issues that support the transphobic opinion you reached at the outset.

Winning and losing a game at the youth sports level just isn’t important. You go to other threads here where everyone talks about how youth sports isn’t about winning and losing, it’s about the mental and emotional growth of the kids - except apparently for those f**king trans girls, they can just go back to being treated like s**t and mocked in all the other stuff they do, ‘cuz we wouldn’t want priviliged little Katy’s feelings to get hurt coming in ninth instead of eighth in a race that no one in America would care about other than a trans girl ran in it. Right?

Slow girls like selina soule the snowflake karen of CT can have their own bracket. It’s called the semifinals. Or the losers bracket. I’m sure your daughter already knows what they look like even without being able to blame it on a trans athlete.


----------



## dad4

Despite EOTL’s comments, powerlifting does not allow people born as male to compete in female divisions.





__





						Transgender Participation Policy - USA Powerlifting
					






					www.usapowerlifting.com
				




They determined that to allow it would undermine fair play.  You can still be a transgender powerlifter and life your life as a woman.  You just can’t compete in the female division of their events.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> Despite EOTL’s comments, powerlifting does not allow people born as male to compete in female divisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender Participation Policy - USA Powerlifting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usapowerlifting.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They determined that to allow it would undermine fair play.  You can still be a transgender powerlifter and life your life as a woman.  You just can’t compete in the female division of their events.


Although I disagree with their position, I can understand some of their thinking (not the most meathead parts).  Specifically, it is a pastime that is rife with chemically-induced cheating, always has been, and always will.  I can see how a transwoman would cause a bunch of bicepy Karens to do illegal things to their bodies that are dangerous. At the professional level, winning is also more important than equality in school. With adults, there is less need for concern about the overall wellbeing of a member of a highly persecuted group.

Thank you for trying to make a point without a bigoted slur or blithe dismissal of legitimate counterpoints.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> So mean to me. You’re really hurting my feelings.
> 
> I didn’t start this thread. I didn’t make the first offensive comment here, or even the second. Is the reason you let them slide and come after me because you’re a bigot?
> 
> If you want meaningful and thoughtful discussion, try having it. Try holding everyone who won’t accountable instead of just the person whose point of view you don’t like. It’s not my fault the NCAA, the IOC, the courts, and virtually every youth sports governing body in the US (and every first world country) agree with me. Being right so much is a burden sometimes, but I’m up to the challenge.


Sorry you don’t like being treated how you treat others!   That’s on you and no one else!


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Although I disagree with their position, I can understand some of their thinking (not the most meathead parts).  Specifically, it is a pastime that is rife with chemically-induced cheating, always has been, and always will.  I can see how a transwoman would cause a bunch of bicepy Karens to do illegal things to their bodies that are dangerous. At the professional level, winning is also more important than equality in school. With adults, there is less need for concern about the overall wellbeing of a member of a highly persecuted group.
> 
> Thank you for trying to make a point without a bigoted slur or blithe dismissal of legitimate counterpoints.


That wasn't their logic.  There was nothing in their comments about Karen and her biceps. 

They clearly said that allowing trans athletes in women's competitions would undermine fair play.

Which is the point.


----------



## N00B

dad4 said:


> There is no remedy to make it a fair contest when one participant has had 20nM/L of testosterone for 17 years and the other participant has had 2 nM/L for the same time.  The proposed remedy, a 12 month reduction to 9.9 nM/L, still leaves the boy with five times as much performance enhancing drug as the girl has. And the boy also gets to keep the muscle and bone structure he developed while he had even higher levels.
> 
> It just is not a fair contest.
> 
> Nor does it become a fair contest if you call me transphobic, magat, or bigot.  One contestant had access to a large volume of a performance enhancing drug, and the others did not.


I think EOTL is supporting Equality over Equity (to the female athletes).


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> Ok great, so we can agree that all the other magats are full of s**t bigots to the extent they keep making abysmal transphobic comments that you seem to be fine with.
> 
> If you don’t believe in stepping on rights to provide rights, great. These sports governing bodies, tempered by the US Constitution, decide who gets to participate.  They have decided the rights of transgender girls that have been trampled on in pretty much every regard justify allowing them to play. Who can run in a race or play in a sport is not determined by mother nature or even your god. The “right” to come in last in a 100m rais no right at all.
> 
> Middle schools do not impose requirements like the NCAA because a child’s right to privacy outweighs snowflake karen of CT’s hurt feelings about not being able to come in last in a race. At higher levels like pro and NCAA, the importance of winning and losing, combined with the participants being adults, changes that equation.
> 
> And as for your fake concern about injuries, it is, well, fake. I am not aware of any person in history being injured by a trans athlete ever. And that is why there are rules in place to address it. The risk of injury among youth football players of different sizes and abilities is far higher, yet nobody care about that.
> 
> You can mock me all you want, but I am just telling you what is happening and why. And why your neanderthalic way of thinking that some fundamental law of nature mandates that only biological girls can play sports together, is over. Your only chance is to recognize that these reasons are legitimate, and impose limits where there is a real injury risk, not a fake one like “hurt feelings.”. Youth sports has very little to do with winning and losing.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Although policies vary from one jurisdiction to the next, most take safety into account before approving a transgender girl for a sport. The safety claim of course, is hysterical transphobia with respect to sports like swimming or track. It’s also usually just hysterical transphobia in other sports too, since the equivalent of Shaquille O’Neil just hasn’t shown up for a girls basketball tryout, and it doesn’t appear that anyone youth player in any sport in history has been injured by a disparity in size or strength. Regardless, there is flexibility that allows a governing body to take that into consideration if it ever becomes a real issue, instead of just an irrational excuse to hate transgender girls.


do you watch sports?


----------



## EOTL

MSK357 said:


> View attachment 10017


If more than 12,000 people died of Covid, you promised to leave forever.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> That wasn't their logic.  There was nothing in their comments about Karen and her biceps.
> 
> They clearly said that allowing trans athletes in women's competitions would undermine fair play.
> 
> Which is the point.


Like I said, I disagree with the magat meathead reasons.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Like I said, I disagree with the magat meathead reasons.


There ya go...More reason to completely ignore your opinion on anything.   Maybe it's time for you to take on the pull up, burpee, or pushup challenge for the next 30 days.


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> There ya go...More reason to completely ignore your opinion on anything.   Maybe it's time for you to take on the pull up, burpee, or pushup challenge for the next 30 days.


So mean. But hey, it looks like you’ve found the one safe space sport for your daughter that prohibits transgender participants. Pretty soon she’ll be asking “Which way to the beach? This way!” Sun’s out, guns out!


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> If more than 12,000 people died of Covid, you promised to leave forever.


----------



## Copa9

dad4 said:


> There is no remedy to make it a fair contest when one participant has had 20nM/L of testosterone for 17 years and the other participant has had 2 nM/L for the same time.  The proposed remedy, a 12 month reduction to 9.9 nM/L, still leaves the boy with five times as much performance enhancing drug as the girl has. And the boy also gets to keep the muscle and bone structure he developed while he had even higher levels.
> 
> It just is not a fair contest.
> 
> Nor does it become a fair contest if you call me transphobic, magat, or bigot.  One contestant had access to a large volume of a performance enhancing drug, and the others did not.


Question? Are the transgender athletes also required to take estrogen for a year or two? Don't know, does anyone. It seems that would help with fat distribution maybe cause the pelvis to widen, especially if administered at age 13, 14 or 15. Maybe help in the development of breast tissue as well, increase water retention all things nature does to a female body to help grow a human being inside the body to preserve the species.  Maybe the intake of estrogen would help to level the playing field in addition to decreasing testosterone levels. Why would that also not be a requirement?


----------



## dad4

Copa9 said:


> Question? Are the transgender athletes also required to take estrogen for a year or two? Don't know, does anyone. It seems that would help with fat distribution maybe cause the pelvis to widen, especially if administered at age 13, 14 or 15. Maybe help in the development of breast tissue as well, increase water retention all things nature does to a female body to help grow a human being inside the body to preserve the species.  Maybe the intake of estrogen would help to level the playing field in addition to decreasing testosterone levels. Why would that also not be a requirement?


Doesn’t help with the cellular differences between male and female muscles.  Or the height difference.  Or the rib cage volume difference.  Or the historic muscle mass difference.

Besides, I don’t want to put sports federations in a place to mandate medical treatments.   Not really what they are good at.

It is much better to create some good, non-gendered sports opportunities.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> Doesn’t help with the cellular differences between male and female muscles.  Or the height difference.  Or the rib cage volume difference.  Or the historic muscle mass difference.
> 
> Besides, I don’t want to put sports federations in a place to mandate medical treatments.   Not really what they are good at.
> 
> It is much better to create some good, non-gendered sports opportunities.


Much better to do what the NCAA, IOC, and many state youth governing bodies do and have done often for a decade or more. Good sports opportunities in other words.


----------



## EOTL

Gosh, two days ago Biden ends women’s sports, and today he ended child birth.  Is nothing sacred?









						Biden signs memorandum reversing Trump abortion access restrictions
					

President Joe Biden signed a presidential memorandum on Thursday to reverse restrictions on abortion access domestically and abroad imposed and expanded by the Trump administration.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Jose has returned

happy9 said:


> So you haven't had one yet? a girl?  again, not talking about college.  My DD isn't scared of a thing and up until this year, routinely played against 100% boys teams of her same age as part of their training regimen. That stopped this year.  Boys are too big, too strong.  They still play boys, but usually an age group or two down.  The idea that a bio boy who identifies as a girl without having the requisite controls in place as mandated by the NCAA and the IOC, at age 14-16, should be on the field with girls is silly to most parents of girls.  I'm sure (cross my fingers) that you have at least played organized sports at some level as a youth.  Size, speed, strength matters.  And when the difference is too far apart, can be dangerous.
> 
> It's a tough argument to have, especially from a social, cultural perspective.   I don't think the idea of hatred goes through any parent's mind. Season ending/career ending injuries come to mind.
> 
> It's a tough predicament and the outcomes aren't going to please everyone.  I don't have one iota of an argument against transgender athletes that have gone through the required protocols to play the sport they love.
> 
> So go ahead and spew your hate.  I'm beginning to doubt you ever played sports or have a child that does/did.  On those assumptions alone, your opinion is about as relevant as the steam of dog sh!t.
> 
> But you are pretty good about arguing nonsense and spreading vitriol.


You don't until your kid loses a team roster spot.  May not happen to you but it has happened.  Nobody is denying anyones humanity but there is a major difference between boy and girls streghnth


----------



## happy9

Jose has returned said:


> You don't until your kid loses a team roster spot.  May not happen to you but it has happened.  Nobody is denying anyones humanity but there is a major difference between boy and girls streghnth


It's certainly not black and white.


----------



## Desert Hound

Copa9 said:


> Don't know, does anyone. It seems that would help with fat distribution maybe cause the pelvis to widen, especially if administered at age 13, 14 or 15.


Why on EARTH do we even talk about doing something like that to minors?


----------



## dad4

happy9 said:


> It's certainly not black and white.


It kind of is black and white for me.

Can you imagine giving a girl steroid supplements for 18 years, backing it off slightly for 12 months, and then entering her against people who had none of the drugs?

That is milder than the advantage a boy gets by entering a girls event.


----------



## happy9

dad4 said:


> It kind of is black and white for me.
> 
> Can you imagine giving a girl steroid supplements for 18 years, backing it off slightly for 12 months, and then entering her against people who had none of the drugs?
> 
> That is milder than the advantage a boy gets by entering a girls event.


The on the field stuff is black and white.  Culture and society, in my opinion, not so much


----------



## N00B

Curious as this conversation has been focused on biological male athletes competing with biological female athletes. Is the converse true?  Are transgender biological females required to abstain from women’s sports and complete with biological males?


----------



## watfly

happy9 said:


> There is a lot of truth to that. I may reconsider the option in order to engage in meaningful discussion.


EOTL's idea of meaningful discussion is you agreeing with with him.

It's funny that he thinks his left wing magatry is somehow less reprehensible.  Same mentality to those that somehow think AOC is less reprehensible than MTG.


----------



## Surfer_dad

EOTL said:


> Gosh, two days ago Biden ends women’s sports, and today he ended child birth.  Is nothing sacred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden signs memorandum reversing Trump abortion access restrictions
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signed a presidential memorandum on Thursday to reverse restrictions on abortion access domestically and abroad imposed and expanded by the Trump administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Certainly not babies in your opinion.


----------



## Jose has returned

happy9 said:


> It's certainly not black and white.


correct it isn't black and white it is male and female.  you want to play dress up go ahead just leave me out of your fantasy


----------



## watfly

N00B said:


> Curious as this conversation has been focused on biological male athletes competing with biological female athletes. Is the converse true?  Are transgender biological females required to abstain from women’s sports and complete with biological males?


Anecdotal, but one of my son's best friends is F to M transgender and he competes in boys sports. Great, well-adjusted kid.  In this case, he clearly was born the wrong biological gender.


----------



## Desert Hound

N00B said:


> Curious as this conversation has been focused on biological male athletes competing with biological female athletes. Is the converse true?  Are transgender biological females required to abstain from women’s sports and complete with biological males?


There is no advantage to them playing boys/mens sports...and the boys/men are not harmed. 

The concern as per the thread is when a boy/man decides he wants to play on a girls/womens team. That is where the unfair advantage comes into play. Not the other way around right?


----------



## dean

Copa9 said:


> Question? Are the transgender athletes also required to take estrogen for a year or two? Don't know, does anyone. It seems that would help with fat distribution maybe cause the pelvis to widen, especially if administered at age 13, 14 or 15. Maybe help in the development of breast tissue as well, increase water retention all things nature does to a female body to help grow a human being inside the body to preserve the species.  Maybe the intake of estrogen would help to level the playing field in addition to decreasing testosterone levels. Why would that also not be a requirement?


As far as I can tell, it looks like the transgender player my daughter has been playing against has been taking estrogen. She definitely seems to be developing in her chest region, etc. Or she's had implants. Or maybe she's wearing a padded sports bra? I don't know. FWIW, she's in the age range listed above.

That doesn't negate her broad, obviously male shoulders, torso and overall stature. She still stands out physically, though she doesn't dominate (yet) on the field. It will be interesting to see how things play out these next couple years.

That said, the last time I watched her play, I remember thinking how lucky she was to play in such a safe (from my perspective) environment. I imagine that if she were forced to play on a boys' team/in a boys' league, the parents and players may not treat her the same.

I can definitely see different sides to this issue and have mixed feelings myself.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> There is no advantage to them playing boys/mens sports...and the boys/men are not harmed.
> 
> The concern as per the thread is when a boy/man decides he wants to play on a girls/womens team. That is where the unfair advantage comes into play. Not the other way around right?


Wrong. The concern are knuckle dragging trumpanzees refuse to treat trans girls with dignity and respect, making every step in life much harder for them, and it impossible to play sport safely any other way. The irony with their fake safety argument is that there is much greater injury risk forcing trans girls to play with boys and suffer inevitable abuse because of it.


----------



## Desert Hound

dean said:


> As far as I can tell, it looks like the transgender player my daughter has been playing against has been taking estrogen.


I will say it again. What the hell are parents doing giving their kids estrogen? Or any other drug to inhibit or change body makeup? 

They should be at least 18 before they start doing anything like that.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> Great. Get your buddies like Scotty boy to treat people with dignity and respect, and we’ll talk about my approach.
> 
> And stop making up nonsense about fat shaming girls. Look, I get that you’re on the losing end of this argument and don’t have legitimate counter-arguments, but making up lies is really unbecoming. Honestly, I do not agree with how you’re going about trying to make your point, whatever that point is that you’re trying to make.


With dignity?  I don’t pick on kids.  When a 40-year old man walks down the street wearing lipstick, a dress and facial hair, I’m going to laugh.  Sorry, I laugh at a lot of things.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

EOTL said:


> Gosh, two days ago Biden ends women’s sports, and today he ended child birth.  Is nothing sacred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden signs memorandum reversing Trump abortion access restrictions
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden signed a presidential memorandum on Thursday to reverse restrictions on abortion access domestically and abroad imposed and expanded by the Trump administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Yeah, we get it.  You don’t support females but you DO root for unfair sports, killing babies and Dougs with jugs.


----------



## dad4

dean said:


> As far as I can tell, it looks like the transgender player my daughter has been playing against has been taking estrogen. She definitely seems to be developing in her chest region, etc. Or she's had implants. Or maybe she's wearing a padded sports bra? I don't know. FWIW, she's in the age range listed above.
> 
> That doesn't negate her broad, obviously male shoulders, torso and overall stature. She still stands out physically, though she doesn't dominate (yet) on the field. It will be interesting to see how things play out these next couple years.
> 
> That said, the last time I watched her play, I remember thinking how lucky she was to play in such a safe (from my perspective) environment. I imagine that if she were forced to play on a boys' team/in a boys' league, the parents and players may not treat her the same.
> 
> I can definitely see different sides to this issue and have mixed feelings myself.


It may just be a generational thing.  A female to male trans athlete in my middle school would have been teased relentlessly.

30 years later, when I coached a trans kid on a boys middle school team, it was not at all an issue.  I don’t think a single kid cared one way or the other.   The only time it came up was a uniform question about t-shirts under their tank tops.


----------



## happy9

Jose has returned said:


> correct it isn't black and white it is male and female.  you want to play dress up go ahead just leave me out of your fantasy


You may have me confused with someone else.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> Wrong. The concern are knuckle dragging trumpanzees refuse to treat trans girls with dignity and respect, making every step in life much harder for them, and it impossible to play sport safely any other way. The irony with their fake safety argument is that there is *much greater injury risk forcing trans girls to play with boys and suffer inevitable abuse because of it.*


At what point do you think injuries would be a risk?  

The rest of your statement is gibberish and white noise.


----------



## Glitterhater

Scott m Shurson said:


> With dignity?  I don’t pick on kids.  When a 40-year old man walks down the street wearing lipstick, a dress and facial hair, I’m going to laugh.  Sorry, I laugh at a lot of things.


True story, (as mortifying as this is,) I was in a store with my youngest a few years ago, (he was 5? At the time...) And there was a middle aged male in a dress, purse, heels, and makeup. I knew it was coming, and I tried to deflect- but my son pretty loudly says "why is that man wearing a dress? It's not halloween?" I ABOUT DIED.

Before anyone jumps on me, I died of embarrassment, not laughter. We are not teaching our kids to laugh at people! But he was 5....


----------



## Scott m Shurson

Glitterhater said:


> True story, (as mortifying as this is,) I was in a store with my youngest a few years ago, (he was 5? At the time...) And there was a middle aged male in a dress, purse, heels, and makeup. I knew it was coming, and I tried to deflect- but my son pretty loudly says "why is that man wearing a dress? It's not halloween?" I ABOUT DIED.
> 
> Before anyone jumps on me, I died of embarrassment, not laughter. We are not teaching our kids to laugh at people! But he was 5....


Out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## watfly

dad4 said:


> It may just be a generational thing.  A female to male trans athlete in my middle school would have been teased relentlessly.
> 
> 30 years later, when I coached a trans kid on a boys middle school team, it was not at all an issue.  I don’t think a single kid cared one way or the other.   The only time it came up was a uniform question about t-shirts under their tank tops.


That's because kids don't care.  It's the adults that care.  My son's friend had a get together when he started middle school to tell his friends that he was born a girl.  The kids couldn't care less.  My son was like, whatever.  We had never discussed LGBTQ issues with him, so he had no influence from us.

I'm pro LGBTQ rights but some of it goes too far for me personally, like the whole pro-noun thing, non-binary and identifying as an animal.  The whole Bruce Jenner thing makes me go, huh? I think that's just human nature and not some inherent homophobia.

If you haven't seen it, check out the latest Chappelle standup.  He does a bit on the different groups in LGBTQ going on a road trip together.  It's hilarious.


----------



## EOTL

Snowflake Karen transphobe #2. What I don’t understand, though, is how did Joe Biden retroactively end women’s sports before he was even president?  What is really interesting about the article is that it falsely implies that this “recent” lawsuit is the result of Biden’s actions, when Idaho’s transphobic law was actually struck down last August.









						Female athlete speaks out against new Biden executive order on gender identity
					

Idaho State University Woman’s Track And Field Cross Country runner Madision Kenyon spoke out against President Biden’s new gender identity executive order Monday, citing her experience competing against transgender athletes as the reason for signing onto a recent lawsuit against the administration.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## EXSD007

notintheface said:


> Nobody likes you in real life, not even your own family.


I like Surfer_dad. I think he is spot on with his assessment. Liberalism kills babies!


----------



## EXSD007

EOTL said:


> How many transgender girls have ever played HS soccer? How many have dominated a HS soccer game? Has a transgender girl ever caused the career ending injury to a girl that keeps you awake every night, makes you so fearful fraidy cat about your daughter’s safety, and threatens the very fabric of our nation in your eyes? No. Not one ever. Not f**king ever in history. Compare that to the number of hate crimes committed every year in high schools across the country to transgender students, the suicides that are directly attributable to the constant hate endured by transgender students. Those you don’t care about one bit, because you live in constant fake fear about something that has never once happened in the history of the United States. Because fake fear is far more important to your transphobic ass than a little empathy and support for transgender students who are enduring real problems.
> 
> Look, I get that I’ll never change the mind of the racists, homophobes and transphobes here.  All I can do is embarrass the f**k out of you in front of those who aren’t and also aren’t pathetically afraid of people who wear dresses and lipstick, and make sure you understand that my feelings on this matter may be the minority here, but not in the real world. In fact, odds are they are shared by your own daughters, who are too polite to tell you that they’re losing respect for you. You’ll see. You won’t be the first people here to which I can say “I told you so.” It’s just a matter of time until you realize how little your girls respect you.
> 
> Assuming for the sake of argument I have a daughter, I can assure you she wouldn’t be chicken of a transgender athlete, if one were to ever show up on the pitch. She would also not be so emotionally fragile that losing a game to a team with a trans player would negatively impact her.


I am starting to think you are a Tranny! One who was beat up? Chip on your shoulder?


----------



## dad4

EXSD007 said:


> I am starting to think you are a Tranny! One who was beat up? Chip on your shoulder?


The gay men I've met are more fit than the rest of us, not less.  Plenty of exceptions, on both sides.

It makes sense if you think about it.  They think more and care more about men's bodies.


----------



## EXSD007

notintheface said:


> Surfer dad: your dreams of a long and fruitful life never paid out, so you feel the need to vent your frustrations on an internet message board, in a desperate cry for validation that you never received in real life. You walk around your home as a broken, empty shell of a human being waving your fists at "those damned libs" when you have nobody to blame for your life failures but yourself. "It's everyone else's fault that I have failed as a human being!" you cry to absolutely nobody who really listens to you. When you are gone, nobody will grieve. Your entire legacy as a human being will be as cluttering up future generations google search results.


Are you self reflecting? YOU are attacking anyone who does not agree with your ass backwards ideas. You wear bigotry well!


----------



## dad4

dad4 said:


> The gay men I've met are more fit than the rest of us, not less.  Plenty of exceptions, on both sides.
> 
> It makes sense if you think about it.  They think more and care more about men's bodies.


it’s also why EOTL has not really internalized the athletic differences between men and women.  

no insult there.  just a difference in world view.


----------

